# WAR - Top oder Flop?



## Khalem (21. September 2008)

Hi Leute, da ich immer noch unschlüssig bin ob ich wirklich mit WAR anfangen möchte, würde ich mir gern zuerst eure Meinung dazu anhören.
Entspricht WAR eurerern Erwartungen? Seit ihr zufrieden so wie es im moment ist? Macht das PvP auch wirklich Spaß? Gefällt euch die Optik?


----------



## Webi (21. September 2008)

ist mal was anderes.
Aber am 13.11. bin ich wieder bei Wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (21. September 2008)

schon wieder son Thread xD

naja zum mit ner Umfrage, aller langsam nervt es echt -.-


----------



## Akareon (21. September 2008)

Hallo,

Die Erwartungen hat War auf jedenfall erfüllt, dass Spiel macht einfach sau viel Spass. Pvp ist top! Grafik, naja (jaja, bin Lotrografik gewohnt *gg*) aber das hat ja nicht viel zu sagen, wen der Spielspass stimmt.

Die Tür zu WoW ist für mich für immer geschlossen... WAR und lotro sind meine Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malachin (21. September 2008)

Also meine Erwartungen hat es übertroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich hatte eigentlich vor es mir nicht zu kaufen aber hab durch nen guten Kumpel nen Beta Acc bekommen und war direkt gefesselt.
Es macht einfach Spass...Questen sind schnell gemacht und eigentlich nur ein netter Nebeneffekt zum eigentlichen PvP.
Ich mag auch die Optik, wie Ich finde hat man direkt von lvl1 an das Gefühl im Krieg zu sein, was auch durch die Questen bestätigt wird.
Das PvP war ne Umgewöhnung. Ich kannte das RvR aus DAoC und auch das PvP aus WoW..aber plötzlich einer Kollisionsabfrage bei Spielern zu haben ist echt ein neues Erlebnis *g*
Alsoc ich für meinen Teil finde es super und denke das es für mich erstmal für die nächste Zeit mein Onlinespiel ist ) .

Hau rein,

Mala


----------



## Chiroc (21. September 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> ist mal was anderes.
> Aber am 13.11. bin ich wieder bei Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## farmbot (21. September 2008)

ich finde.. es is ein "besseres" browsergame  =)
wow ich komme wiiiiieeder  !


----------



## simoni (21. September 2008)

Das erste Spiel, das an das PvP von Guild Wars rankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keeris (21. September 2008)

ich kann mich nicht beschweren, ich habe nie erwartet, dass da DAS SPIEL DES JAHRTAUSENDS auf uns zukommt.
Ich wollte einfach nur ein Spiel was sowohl solo, als auch mit meinem freunden einen riesen Spaß macht und das tut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe früher WoW gezockt und bin tierisch froh, dass ich nicht 50 mobs erschlagen muss, damit mal n quest Item dropt, auch nie wieder "LFG" perfekt einfach^^
über die kleinen bugs kann ich wegsehen, die werden eh so schnell wie möglich behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch glaube ich das Mythic sehr auf die Wünsche der Kunden eingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freue mich schon auf den neuen großen patch, wenn auch das wachsen der charaktere etc. dazukommt.

Also einfach noch n halbes jahr warten, dann kann die nächste Umfrage mal kommen, davor bitte keine mehr


----------



## Panfholzer (21. September 2008)

Für mich persönlich is WAR keine Alternative weil ich PVP verabscheue^^
Das bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er das sieht, aber für mich is PVE das einzig wahre und so gerne ich WAR gespielt hätte - weil ich Warhammer seit langer Zeit spiele / lese und das Setting sehr gerne mag - hat es einfach viel zu wenig pve content, und zwar vor allem im high end Bereich für mich, sodass ich weiter bei WoW bleiben werde bis sich das ändert oder ein anderes Spiel kommt das meine Anforderungen was das angeht decken kann.

lg


----------



## Topperharly (21. September 2008)

war ist hammer!


grafik
sound
pvp
pve
pq


die liste könte ich noch weiter schreiben aber dazu fehlt mir die zeit. Die kleinen fehler die noch drinn sind werden sicherlich bald herausgepatched. für mich ist war sehr gelungen und pvp macht wieder richtig fun, wenn ich da an wow denke.... *Gähn*


----------



## makkaal (21. September 2008)

Wieder so eine Umfrage, die von der eigenen Entscheidung ablenkt und die Verantwortung den Abstimmenden zugeschoben wird. Mag nicht deine Intention sein, ist aber Essenz von solchen Threads.

Ich persönlich werde wohl bei WAR bleiben. Da ich mich bewusst von Hypes mitreißen lasse (einfach weil es einen Höllenspaß macht und ich durch Werbung und Propaganda leicht zu beeinflussen bin - erst recht wenn ich sie erkenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) habe ich mir das Spiel als Standard (Ja, so wird das geschrieben) PreOrder geholt und bin begeistert.
Grundsätzlich das, was aus fast allen anderen Threads dieser Art herumkam: Du musst selbst spielen, um dich entscheiden zu können. Derzeit lag der Verkaufspreis bei unserem lokalen Saturn für die Retailversion bei 35 Euro. Wo0t.
Mich persönlich hat es in den Bann gezogen. RvR, Check. Individualisierung möglich, Check. Gruppen sind nicht nur extrem wichtig, sondern auch extrem leicht zu gründen und zu managen, Check. Gilden sind nicht nur eine Ansammlung von Spielern, Check. 
Und das wohl für mich wichtigste: Wenig Leerlauf, Doublecheck.

Letzteres hat mich mitgezogen. In vielen anderen Spielen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es extrem viele und lange Phasen gibt, wo du einfach nichts machen kannst. Lange Laufwege durch vielleicht schöne, aber leere Gebiete, Craften bis der Arzt kommt, weil du den Kram maximal im Auktionshaus verticken kannst, keine Verbindungsquest in das nächste Gebiet oder eine in eins, wo es vielleicht zwei weitere Quest, aber dann keine weitere Verbindungsaufgabe gibt... Bei WAR passiert das lediglich, wenn du von einem Kriegslager zum nächsten laufen musst. Ansonsten stößt du immer und überall auf -irgendetwas, was dich beschäftigt. Public Quest, normale Quest (en masse), RvR/PvP, im Zweifelsfall Szenario (wenn die Warteschlange mal nicht so lang ist *g*) und wenn du Glück hast, eine Freischaltung für eine Entdeckung im Wälzer. Mir macht sogar das Crafting Spaß, was andere verteufelt haben - entweder läuft es nebenbei oder du kannst auch mit dem Kram selber was anfangen, den du herstellst. Nahezu entspannend ;D

_Dadurch entsteht aber ein ganz, ganz großes Problem:
WAR hat meiner Meinung nach ein gewaltiges Suchtpotential, vielleicht sogar stärker als WoW - was schon da kaum zu vernachlässigen sein sollte._

Es gibt nicht viel, was mich stört. Bugs werden wie in jedem anderen Spiel gemeldet und gut is. GMs prüfen manchmal sogar nochmal deine Fehlermeldung nach indem sie dich ansprechen (was in meinen Augen Standardverfahren sein sollte). Grundsätzlich sind die aber auch zum Aushalten. Die Hifedateien helfen nicht wirklich viel, da sie manche Informationen einfach nicht geben (z.B. "wie treibe ich meinen Handwerksberuf voran" oder "Wieviele Ränge im Handwerk gibt es"). Farben für Ausrüstung sehen teilweise einfach kacke aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt halt Dinge, die noch ausgemerzt werden müssen, die aber mit der Zeit (und Muße/Geduld der Spieler) auch wohl ausgemerzt werden (können).

Alles in allem ein sehr rundes Spiel, wie ich finde. Sicher nicht perfekt, keinesfalls, aber auf einem sehr, sehr guten Weg dorthin - und mit besserer Startposition als bspw. AoC oder WoW bei Release. Apropos WoW: Questgegenstände droppen sofort, müssen oftmals nicht mal eingesammelt werden und wenn es keine Mobs, sondern meinetwegen Truhen sind, despawnen sie nach benutzung nicht sondern sind direkt dem nächsten Spieler verfügbar. Nimmt einiges an Stress aus dem Questen ;D
Grundsätzlich punktet WAR durch sein RvR. Wenn du Spaß am PvP Kampf hast, könnte es was für dich sein. PvE versucht mehr nach Qualität statt Quantität zu gehen: Quests sind angenehmer (nicht unbedingt besser!) in die Spielwelt integriert, wenn du aber Massen davon oder lange Dungeonruns wie in WoW suchst, bist du vermutlich bei WAR falsch.


----------



## bluewizard (21. September 2008)

WAR ist jetzt schon ein sehr gutes Spiel. Leider hat es noch ein paar Krankheiten. Denke aber mal die werden schnell behoben.


----------



## Flobbe (21. September 2008)

Mir gefällt WAR auch sehr gut, nur die Server sind noch zu leer (zumindest Galrauch) um anständig RvR zu machen. Das Problem löst sich aber hoffentlich von alleine^^.


----------



## Sunn (21. September 2008)

Jup war ist einfach genial,
die ganze atmosphere stimmt jedoch wie schon angesprochen hat es noch viele kleine bugs z.b. quest sind auf englisch, quest werden als fertig angezeigt (sogar im counter) wurden aber noch nichtmal begonnen) oder gestern aben traff ich auf einen Dunkelelf der auf einem Raptor ritt, jedoch hatte der Reiter die richtige textur jedoch ein falsches model.
FAZIT: WAR braucht noch ein wenig Zeit, jedoch kann ich allen sagen die denken "ich hols mir wenns fertig ist" Leute das game ist genial und f.ck auf die bugs. ES MACHT EINFACH SPAß !!!


----------



## Domkar (21. September 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass mir WAR wirklich Spass macht...die Öffentlichen Quests und das RvR/PvP sind echt gut gelungen. Die Atmosphäre kommt gut rüber und ausser den paar Bugs ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Khalem (21. September 2008)

Mhm vlt werd ichs mir doch mal zulegen, aber 50€ für ein MMORPG sind schon ein bisschen happig :/


----------



## Zez (21. September 2008)

Habe PERFETK abgestimmt, da atm WAR alles biete was ich vermisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben321 (21. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Habe PERFETK abgestimmt, da atm WAR alles biete was ich vermisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* Also würdest du nichts mehr verbessern d.h. ALLES ist so wie es sein soll und du bist wunschlosglücklich? Es gibt keine Fehler mehr und alles läuft reibungslos? 
Irgendwie bezweifel ich das, weil es das "perfekte" Spiel wohl nie geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich habe angekreuzt "Sehr gut, aber (logischerweise) nicht perfekt"

Ich find das Spiel zwar klasse, aber ich bin nicht so blauäugig, alles hinzu nehmen, was auf mich zu kommt !


----------



## Geige (21. September 2008)

war ist ein super spiel hat aber leider noch kinderkrankheiten die 
aber bestimmt bald vollkommen ausgemerzt sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Akareon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Erwartungen hat War auf jedenfall erfüllt, dass Spiel macht einfach sau viel Spass. Pvp ist top! Grafik, naja (jaja, bin Lotrografik gewohnt *gg*) aber das hat ja nicht viel zu sagen, wen der Spielspass stimmt.
> 
> ...


Geil, du gibst monatlich nun doppelt soviel Geld aus wie bei WoW um 2 statistisch gesehen schlechtere Spiele zu spielen.
You fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand WAR war der Flop des Jahres.


----------



## shandron (21. September 2008)

Ich hätte lieber für sowas gestimmt:
WAR ist zurzeit gut spielbar, aber macht keinen Spaß.

So ist es jedenfalls bei mir.
Ich bleib bei WoW, in meinen Augen macht das einfach fast alles bsser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (21. September 2008)

Ich find WAR einfach toll und wenn man noch ein bisschen dran schleift ist es perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier werden ziemlich viele Euronen von mir versenkt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. September 2008)

Klar, zum Beispiel das hochgradig langweilige ArenaPvP und BG PvP in dem Utems >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Skill das vorherrschende Prinzip darstellt, die Grafik aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert,das Ruffarmen, die spannenden Dailyquests, oder das lustige Instanzenabfarmen nach von anderen Gilden ins Ntz gestellten Guides....


...wenns um endlose Langeweile, oder Itemgeilheit geht, macht WoW es wirklich besser.


----------



## Sniefy (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Geil, du gibst monatlich nun doppelt soviel Geld aus wie bei WoW um 2 statistisch gesehen schlechtere Spiele zu spielen.
> You fail!
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, pveler ...tztztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spiel mal 1-2 jahre nur pvp dann weisst warum viele wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shandron (21. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Klar, zum Beispiel das hochgradig langweilige ArenaPvP und BG PvP in dem Utems >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Skill das vorherrschende Prinzip darstellt, die Grafik aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert,das Ruffarmen, die spannenden Dailyquests, oder das lustige Instanzenabfarmen nach von anderen Gilden ins Ntz gestellten Guides....
> 
> 
> ...wenns um endlose Langeweile, oder Itemgeilheit geht, macht WoW es wirklich besser.



Die Grafik find ich bei WoW besser als bei WAR.
Viel mehr Effekte bei den Zaubern, hervorragende Weitsicht oder von den Modells her eine beeindruckende Architektur, einfach fließende Bewegungen etc.
BG PVP ist nicht langweilig, ich mach seit 2,5 Jahren fast nur PVP und es langweilt mich immer noch nicht, weil es immer was neues zu holen gibt und man auch ne herausforderung hat.
Im Addon kommt außerdem ein neues BG, ein neues OpenPVPGebiet mit Fahrzeugen...
Klar ArenaPVP ist manchmal unfair, aber es macht trotzdem spaß.

Und was die Prinzipien des Ruffarmens angeht, find ich das gar nicht so schlimm, man soll ja seine gute Ausrüstung nicht für lau bekommen und anders wird das dann bei WAR auch nicht werden.

Skill ist immer sone Sache, bei WAR braucht man auch keinen großen Skill um gut zu sein.
Als Feuermagier einfach paar Tasten klicken und wenn wer dich angreifen will einfach weglaufen oder Feuerfesseln machen, wie bei WoW halt.


----------



## Ghuld0n (21. September 2008)

Habe nicht abgestimmt, da meine Wahl: "Das Spiel macht saumäßig Spaß, nur kann ich es wegen Fehler oft nicht starten" fehlt.


----------



## Sniefy (21. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Die Grafik find ich bei WoW besser als bei WAR.
> Viel mehr Effekte bei den Zaubern, hervorragende Weitsicht oder von den Modells her eine beeindruckende Architektur, einfach fließende Bewegungen etc.
> BG PVP ist nicht langweilig, ich mach seit 2,5 Jahren fast nur PVP und es langweilt mich immer noch nicht, weil es immer was neues zu holen gibt und man auch ne herausforderung hat.
> Im Addon kommt außerdem ein neues BG, ein neues OpenPVPGebiet mit Fahrzeugen...
> ...



oh jo es gibt immer neues zu holen, s1, s2, ...


----------



## Wertarus (21. September 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> ist mal was anderes.
> Aber am 13.11. bin ich wieder bei Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign
Es macht spaß und RvR is mal was anderes... nur ist es für mich eine Zeitüberbrückung zum Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far
GL & HF ingame
Werti


----------



## Shrukan (21. September 2008)

WAR ist gut, aber NOCH nicht perfekt ;> es entwickelt sich noch.


----------



## Curentix (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> um 2 statistisch gesehen schlechtere Spiele zu spielen.


Statistiken, die du im Excel erstellt hast mit Zahlen aus der Luft?



shandron schrieb:


> bei WAR braucht man auch keinen großen Skill um gut zu sein.


Spiel einen Discipline of Khaine oder Warrior Priest, dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal.

Zum Thema: Ist was ich mir Erhofft habe, werde es aber trotzdem nicht weiterspielen, nach Ablauf der Grace Periode für Headstart.

Meine dicke Maschine (QX9500, 4gb Ram, gtx280) und Warhammer vertragen sich nicht. Es hackt, stockt, ruckelt, setzt aus. Das ist net zum Aushalten. Da muss noch optimiert werden am Code. Ich werd bei Warhammer im Dezember oder Januar nochmal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Lurgg (21. September 2008)

ist nicht wirklich das was ich mir erhofft hatte..
im moment eher flop für mich, werde bei wow bleiben


----------



## sevendays5 (21. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> ist nicht wirklich das was ich mir erhofft hatte..
> im moment eher flop für mich, werde bei wow bleiben



kannst du auch sagen warum oder wieso. würd mich interessieren ob du eher der pvpler oder pveler bist. ich liebe pvp, das tat ich auch nur in wow, ab und zu war ich auch raiden aber das war abslout einschlafend. deswegen bin ich mit warhammer zufrieden, es bietet pvp spass und rvr vomanfang bis zum offenem ende.


----------



## Helrok (21. September 2008)

Panfholzer schrieb:


> Das bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er das sieht, aber für mich is PVE das einzig wahre und so gerne ich WAR gespielt hätte - weil ich Warhammer seit langer Zeit spiele / lese und das Setting sehr gerne mag - hat es einfach viel zu wenig pve content, und zwar vor allem im high end Bereich für mich, sodass ich weiter bei WoW bleiben werde bis sich das ändert oder ein anderes Spiel kommt das meine Anforderungen was das angeht decken kann.



oh, schon lvl40? gz und respekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: letztendlich musst du entscheiden, ob dir pvp spass macht, denn das ist hier das das mainfeature.

das leveln, das eine mischung aus normalen quests, public quests und pvp (ja auch hier gibts ep, ordentlich sogar) ist, ist eine ganz angenehme sache. 
bei den normalen quests dropt bei den geforderten mobs garantiert jeder ein questitem, also keine 300mobs für 5 fledermausohren. 
bei public quests rennst du einfach mit oder springst über das gruppensystem im eine offene gruppe, völlig unkompliziert.
pvp ist gut gelöst, auf den pve (core~)servern gibt es überall pvpgebiete für openpvp, man kann von überall aus der welt in szenarien (~bg) springen und landet am ende wieder da, wo man vorher war, d.h. kein gerenne zu npcs, um sich anzumelden. pvpserver ist alles offen ausser startgebiet und hauptstädte, aber auch hier gibt es gankschutzmechanismen.

die grafik ist geschmackssache, für darstellung von massenschlachten auf jeden fall eher gedacht und dafür eigentlich sehr gut.

bugs gibts logischerweise, das spiel ist noch jung, aber lustigerweise sind es oftmals die bugs, die man in jedem mmorpg zu anfang findet - die bösen mobs und ihre subroutinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine persönliche meinung: gutes spiel schon zum jetzigen zeitpunkt, sehr viel ausbaupotential (durch die warhammergeschichte, an die wow indirekt auch anlehnt *hust*), es macht spass und das gewisse "süchteln" kommt phasenweise immer mal wieder durch. einfach mal testen..



> Meine dicke Maschine (QX9500, 4gb Ram, gtx280) und Warhammer vertragen sich nicht. Es hackt, stockt, ruckelt, setzt aus. Das ist net zum Aushalten. Da muss noch optimiert werden am Code. Ich werd bei Warhammer im Dezember oder Januar nochmal vorbeischauen.


es muss nicht immer am programm liegen, auch wenn man ne fette kiste hat. quadcore bringt bei spielen einfach noch nichts, dualcore ist da von der verwaltung immer noch besser. eventuell probleme bei inetverbindungseinstellungen oder festplatteneinstellungen? ich erinnere mich z.b. noch dunkel an ein problem bei wow, bei dem ich im netzwerk eine option ausschalten musste, da lief das spiel einwandfrei auf einmal. wie auch immer..


----------



## Monkeyrama (21. September 2008)

OMG, jetzt knapp 3 tage nach release DREI TAGE. Heißt es schon ob das game TOP oder FLOP ist. Wie blöd können manche leute eigentlich sein? Sowas sieht man erst nach 3-4 Monaten ob sich ein game ins gute oder ins schlechte entwickelt.


----------



## OldboyX (21. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik find ich bei WoW besser als bei WAR.
> Viel mehr Effekte bei den Zaubern, hervorragende Weitsicht oder von den Modells her eine beeindruckende Architektur, einfach fließende Bewegungen etc.



Grafik ist nur zu einem Teil Geschmackssache, klar kann man einen bestimmten Art-Stil bevorzugen (WoW oder WAR oder HDRO etc.) aber technisch gesehen gibt die Grafik von Warhammer um einiges mehr her als WoW, kommt aber natürlich auch nicht an ein HDRO, AoC oder Vanguard heran. Was auf jeden Fall nicht stimmt ist:

-dass WoW mehr Effekte bei den Zaubern hat (andere, aber mehr mit Sicherheit nicht, im Gegenteil gibt es in WAR ziemlich wüste AE Effekte welche alles zuleuchten)
-sowie eine hervorragende Weitsicht hat (Vanguard hat hervorragende Weitsicht, HDRO hat tolle Weitsicht und AoC, aber mit Sicherheit besticht WoW nicht durch die tolle Weitischt.)
-Modelle (WAR hat detailreichere Models - man sieht einzelne Zähne, Hände haben wirklich 5 Finger etc. mit besser aufgelösten Texturen beim Equipment etc.)



			
				David schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand WAR war der Flop des Jahres.



Außerdem für die sprachlich nicht so versierten hier mal eine Begriffserklärung aus dem Wiktionary:

*Flop*
Bedeutungen:

    [1] wirtschaftlicher Misserfolg

Herkunft:

    englisch: flop = Misserfolg, Reinfall 

Gerade die Beurteilung ob ein Spiel nun ein Flop ist oder nicht, kann unmöglich mit dem persönlichen Geschmack gleichgesetzt werden. So wie es derzeit aussieht - man musste die Anzahl der deutschsprachigen Server schon fast verdoppeln weil so viele Leute WAR spielen und in den USA wurden diverse Server bereits geklont etc - ist das Spiel ein Hit (Gegenteil von einem Flop). Wie lange das Spiel die Leute halten kann wird man erst in ca. 3-6 Monaten abschätzen können. Kommen Server dazu, werden Server zusammengelegt etc.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, ob man das Spiel nun mag, es spielt, es nicht spielt, was auch immer. Ein Flop ist das Spiel derzeit nie und nimmer.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. September 2008)

Sieht man die Verkaufszahlen, und die Server die zu Beginn vorhanden waren weiß man ja das es kein Flop ist, schließlich sprechen 1,5Mio. verkaufte Exemplare am ersten Tag für sich, das ist mehr als bei WoW damals. Wenn das Spiel so bleibt wie es jetzt die ersten 20 level für mich war, und wird über die Jahre schön erweitert und ausgebaut, dann ist WAR das erste Spiel das WoW wirklich vom Thron werfen könnte. Klar hat WoW eine fanatische Fan-basis, aber die werden früher oder später auch mal reinschnuppern und merken das ihre Vorurteile vielleicht doch aus der Luft gegriffen waren.
Viele Spieler wollen ja auch erstmal Tests aus Zeitschriften lesen um sich "beraten" zu lassen, und da ich mit vielen sehr guten Wertungen rechne werden die Spielerzahlen in naher Zukunft noch extrem wachsen. Ich denke das sich die Spielerzahlen in Deutschland auf um die 500.000 einpendeln, WoW hatte ja in seiner besten Zeit knapp 800.000. Am Ende dürfte es dann in etwa gleichviele Spieler in beiden Spielen geben.

Edit: Wenn sogar die Blöd-Zeitung darüber schreibt kann wirklich keiner mehr von Flop sprechen:
Bild.de


----------



## Turican (21. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> war ist hammer!
> 
> 
> grafik
> ...




*lacht*



> schließlich sprechen 1,5Mio. verkaufte Exemplare am ersten Tag für sich,



keine lügen verbreiten,danke


----------



## simoni (21. September 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> *lacht*



Du bist einfach nur arm...wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal WAR gespielt. Und selbstverständlich haste Flop angeklickt.


----------



## Katalmacht (21. September 2008)

Der Flop des Jahres ist ja woll AoC und das kann nix topen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab hier das 2. gewählt.


----------



## Cictani (21. September 2008)

Frag mich nur, wo das balancing ist, ich kann mit meinem Tank (Eisenbeisser) alles im 1v1 tod kloppen umgekehrt ist das z. B. mit Schattenkrieger nicht möglich.

Und wenn ich dann mit 1h Axt + Schild am ende mit 19k Schaden 1. im Szenario bin kann auch etwas nicht passen


----------



## Katalmacht (21. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Frag mich nur, wo das balancing ist, ich kann mit meinem Tank (Eisenbeisser) alles im 1v1 tod kloppen umgekehrt ist das z. B. mit Schattenkrieger nicht möglich.




sorry aber ?


----------



## surilko (21. September 2008)

ich bin mir selber noch nicht schlüssig ob ich bei WAR bleibe, denke zum wotlk release werde ich wieder zu WoW wechseln da es irgendwie mehr flutscht und inzwischen ausgereifter ist meiner meinung nach, ach und wow hat einfach dieses unbeschreibliche "flair" das kein spiel ersetzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

WAAAGH!


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Statistiken, die du im Excel erstellt hast mit Zahlen aus der Luft?


www.alexa.com
www.gidf.de

Selbst zum Release hatte WoW-Europe größeren Andrang als WAR... also zieh den Kopf aus deinem Hintern.


----------



## Vagav (21. September 2008)

Nach 4Tagen recht intensiven spielens verfliegt die anfängliche begeisterung bei mir nun schon rapide. 

Trotz recht guter Hardware fängt es nach einer weile spielen an zu ruckeln und zu zuckeln dabei kann die Grafik nicht wirklich überzeugen und finde da WoW deutlich sauberer aber das ist eher geschmackssache - wie alles halt. Die public quests sind irgendwie nur in den T1 Gebieten richtig toll gemacht (bspw. die komplett vertonte im grünhäute gebiet mit dem riesen) je weiter man kommt umso trostloser werden diese quests und das schlimmste ist, dass man teils kaum leute dafür zusammenbekommt.

RVR Szenarien ... naja mit der kollisionsabfrage schon sehr fein gemacht und das gezerge macht schon EINE WEILE spass aber irgendwie wird es auch schnell öde. 1:1 Klassenbalance scheint es nicht zu geben und ist wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht gewollt da alles nur auf Gruppen RvR ausgelegt ist.

Wie soll es dann mit 40 weitergehen? So wie beim Leveln nur das PVE dann komplett wegfällt und man ein Szenario nach dem anderen spielt und Städt/Burgen einnimmt? Bei der mickrigen Serverbevölkerung kaum vorstellbar die Open RvR gebiete sind im Grunde leer... weniger Server zum Start mit höheren kapazitäten ware besser gewesen fürs erste we bei einem so gehypten mmo ist wahrlich nicht viel los.

Ein abo werd ich mir sicherlich nicht zulegen, zumindest vorerst nicht. Aber man muss zugute halten, dass die Server stabil laufen und es kaum Lag gibt.

EDIT: Die Kommunikationsfaulheit ist auch sehr traurig. Ka ob es an den Leuten liegt oder an dem doch teils recht unzugänglichen Chatsystem. (Wie antworte ich auf ein whisper ohne den namen nochmal einzugeben?) Am Anfang eines neuen MMOs kann gern gespammt werden und auch Leute gesucht werden bis zum Erbrechen aber sowas gibts hier gar nicht


----------



## Cictani (21. September 2008)

Null Kommunikation ist auch noch so ein Punkt, da vermisse ich schon teilweise den Brachland Spamm


----------



## Punischer240 (21. September 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> Nach 4Tagen recht intensiven spielens verfliegt die anfängliche begeisterung bei mir nun schon rapide.
> 
> Trotz recht guter Hardware fängt es nach einer weile spielen an zu ruckeln und zu zuckeln dabei kann die Grafik nicht wirklich überzeugen und finde da WoW deutlich sauberer aber das ist eher geschmackssache - wie alles halt. Die public quests sind irgendwie nur in den T1 Gebieten richtig toll gemacht (bspw. die komplett vertonte im grünhäute gebiet mit dem riesen) je weiter man kommt umso trostloser werden diese quests und das schlimmste ist, dass man teils kaum leute dafür zusammenbekommt.
> 
> ...



mikriege server bevölkerung??lol


----------



## Punischer240 (21. September 2008)

diese umfrage ist sinnlos die ganzen wow fanboys wo war schlecht machen wolle voten alle das war der flop des jahres ist also 


/closed


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> diese umfrage ist sinnlos die ganzen wow fanboys wo war schlecht machen wolle voten alle das war der flop des jahres ist also
> 
> 
> /closed


LOL! Gibts dich auch als Actionfigur?


----------



## Vagav (21. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> mikriege server bevölkerung??lol



Finde ich schon. Sie mögen voll sein aber die Kapazitäten der Server sind zu klein im Moment.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. September 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> keine lügen verbreiten,danke



Sind keine Lügen, geh dich informieren, danke


----------



## wolfgar (21. September 2008)

Selbst zum Release hatte WoW-Europe größeren Andrang als WAR... also zieh den Kopf aus deinem Hintern.

Dieser Satz zeugt von unkentnis und sollte gelöscht werden...
WoW hatte wirklich einen guten start das ist wohl war ABER nicht annähernd so gut wie WAR.

Die Menschen wollen einfach mal wieder was anderes sehen und deswegen wechseln so viele zu WAR.
Ist ja auch verständlich wenn du Jahrelang immer den Selben Käse isst dann darfs nach so langer Zeit auch mal nen guter Schinken sein ;O)

War ist ToP und wird WoW sicherlich mehr als nur Konkurenz machen. Wer hier was anderes behauptet von dem behaupte ich das er es nach dem Release sicherlich noch nicht gezockt hat ;P


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (21. September 2008)

@David

Jetzt wissen wir wirklich alle das du es scheisse findest....brauchst hier ned ständig das immer wieder wiederholen. Das zeugt entweder von Langeweile oder Minderwertigkeitskomplexen. Würd mich interessieren was es ist...


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> @David
> 
> Jetzt wissen wir wirklich alle das du es scheisse findest....brauchst hier ned ständig das immer wieder wiederholen. Das zeugt entweder von Langeweile oder Minderwertigkeitskomplexen. Würd mich interessieren was es ist...


Komm mit runter in die Garage, dann erzähl ichs dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> www.alexa.com
> www.gidf.de
> 
> Selbst zum Release hatte WoW-Europe größeren Andrang als WAR... also zieh den Kopf aus deinem Hintern.



WOW muss wirklich spannend sein, wenn du lieber unzählige Flamebeiträge lieferst, anstatt das zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> www.alexa.com
> www.gidf.de
> 
> Selbst zum Release hatte WoW-Europe größeren Andrang als WAR... also zieh den Kopf aus deinem Hintern.




Steck du dein Kopf lieber wieder in den Hintern rein, den da gehört er bei dir hin!


----------



## Slaargh (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> LOL! Gibts dich auch als Actionfigur?



Omg, it's a "David"!


----------



## sevendays5 (21. September 2008)

das problem bei david ist, das er schon jede fraktion auf respektvoll hat... und das mit allen seinen 8 twinks.


----------



## smooky2044 (21. September 2008)

Naja ich muss sagen Grafik is nice! ABER: Ich finde sehr viel aus WoW übernommen (geklaut) ! Interface wie WoW Items Darstellungen wie WoW usw usw usw! Mann kan es spielen übertrift aber nicht wow!


----------



## sevendays5 (21. September 2008)

smooky...welche spiele haste den vopr wow gespielt?


----------



## itami (21. September 2008)

lol geklaut sagt er.


----------



## Cressari (21. September 2008)

Ich bleibe bei WAR. Lotro und WoW an Nagel gehängt.


----------



## Perfect Insanity (21. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei WAR. Lotro und WoW an Nagel gehängt.



/sign

Mal schauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt, momentan finde ich eigentlich nur den relativ stillen Chat schade. Sonst gefällt mir das Spiel ungemein, ist also sehr viel besser als ich gedacht habe. WoW ist mMn eh schon Monate ausgelutscht, mal sehen was mich in WAR noch alles erwartet.


----------



## hansi79 (21. September 2008)

Perfect schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Mal schauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt, momentan finde ich eigentlich nur den relativ stillen Chat schade. Sonst gefällt mir das Spiel ungemein, ist also sehr viel besser als ich gedacht habe. WoW ist mMn eh schon Monate ausgelutscht, mal sehen was mich in WAR noch alles erwartet.



Ich bleibe auch bei WAR, da es für mich sehr viel mehr bietet als Ruf Farmen und Item hinterherjagen. WOW ist ausgelutscht. Wenn nur 60% umgesetzt wird was angekündigt wurde was ich aber nicht glaube ist es nur eine Kopie von BC. Die Quests in war sind vielseitiger und man kann endlich in fast jedem Gebiet mit Belagerungswaffen ballern was bei WOW nur in einem BG möglich sein wird (wenn sie es nicht noch feuern) und das lange versprechen von Häusern ist uns Blizz auch noch schuldig. Viel WOW Fanboys kennen nur WOW und wissen nicht das fast alles, was WOW hat, auch schon vorher gegeben hat.


----------



## Stancer (21. September 2008)

smooky2044 schrieb:


> Naja ich muss sagen Grafik is nice! ABER: Ich finde sehr viel aus WoW übernommen (geklaut) ! Interface wie WoW Items Darstellungen wie WoW usw usw usw! Mann kan es spielen übertrift aber nicht wow!



Ist ja nicht so, dass es vor WoW auch schon MMO´s gab. Nee Blizzard hat alles erfunden, das gesamte MMO-Genre und alle MMO´s klauen nur von WoW und wollen WoW kopieren....

Etwa 80% der Sachen, die es in WoW gibt gab es vor WoW schon in Spielen wie Ultima Online, Everquest, Daoc und wie sie alle heissen. Diese Spiele hatten btw auch alle ein Interface und die sehen dem heute gängigen gar nicht mal so unähnlich !!!

Und wozu bitte soll man das Rad nochmal neu erfinden ? Willst du lieber ein unpraktisches Interface, wo du dich anfangs gar nicht erst zurecht findest ?


----------



## sevendays5 (21. September 2008)

ich würd eher sagen, das warhammer alle postivien eigenschaften des interface von wow, everquest, starwars galaxies, anarchys online angeeignet haben und zur das vereint haben, was wir sehen.

ach, das interface von wow ist der letzte dreck, oder warum benutz jeder addons. (ich selber hab bongos benutzt) mh ja gut, eigentlich sinnlos mit jemandem zu reden, der behauptet, das war das inteface von wow geklaut. ich sehs ein.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. September 2008)

Ja, schon dreist ANDEREN Firmen zu unterstellen, dass SIE etwas von BLIZZARD (dem König der Gameplay- und Hintergrunddiebe) geklaut hätten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schließe mich sevendays5 an, das WAR-Interface ist so ziemlich das WoW-Interface, erweitert um die wichtigsten Addon-Funktionen die Blizzard bis heute nicht integriert hat (lieber einen total sinnlosen Voicechat - ich meine, ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es gute Freeware für sowas die eh schon jeder benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Auch wenn ich das Interface immer noch für stark ausbaufähig halte, aber wofür gibts LUA?

Achja, eins wollte ich zur Umfrage selbst noch anmerken: Ich frage mich wie Leute dazu kommen, WAR (oder überhaupt etwas auf der Welt) für absolut PERFEKT zu halten. Ich meine, es ist bis jetzt echt toll, aber hier und da fehlen halt (noch) kleinere Dinge.

Dass es sowas wie ein perfektes Spiel geben soll glaub ich erst dann, wenn ich in einer RL-Version einer Star Trek-Holodecks stehe und den Monstern wirklich persönlich eins überbraten darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (21. September 2008)

Hatte damals auch 2 Jahre World of Farmcraft gespielt aber Warhammer stellt alles in den Schatten. Von der ersten Sekunde bin ich von das Game Warhammer begeistert und freue mich schon auf die ganzen Verbesserungen die uns noch erwarten. Top Game ( so müssen Online-Games aussehen )




für die *-_Ordnung_-*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cláw1 (21. September 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass dieses Spiel das größte Potenzial seit langem hat!


----------



## NarYethz (21. September 2008)

ich kann mich ent enscheiden ob ich war oda wow spielen soll^^
war is recht schön gemachtes spiel, gibt zwar bestimmte sachen bei denen man sich umgewöhnen muss nach 3jahren wow und ein paar kleine sachen, die es echt unschön machen und eig kleine fehler sind. aber wenn ich an wow denke, da spielt man bis 80 und hat dann wieder das alte epic gefarme in den raids und arena kann man als normal sterblicher eh vergessen, wenn man die pers. wertung von 1600+ sieht..
werd wahrscheinlich teils war teils wow spielen, ma sehen.
b2t.. war hat kleine fehler, sollte aber ausgemerzt werden können..
der nervigste von allen.. erneutes zustimmen der agb bei jedem spielstart -.-
mfg ichö


----------



## Cláw1 (21. September 2008)

Das ist kein Bug, du musst sie nur einmal durchlesen (also nicht nur runterscrollen) und dann erscheint sie nicht mehr!


----------



## Immondys (21. September 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> ist mal was anderes.
> Aber am 13.11. bin ich wieder bei Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht mehr - kostet einfach zu viel Zeit. Und was ist WoW ohne PVE und Instanzen wert? Gar nix


----------



## Keeral (21. September 2008)

War hat mich als bekennenden PvP hasser dazu gebracht einen Goblin Schamanen so gut wie ausschliesslich durch Szenarien zu leveln , ich finde das sagt was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystaleye (21. September 2008)

Warhammer ist in meiner Ansicht einfach NUR Schlecht!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Die Grafik sieht mal so richtig langweilig aus, so platt überhaupt kein Leben drin.

2. Das pve System ist genau so unüberleg und sinnlos wie die Grafik.

3. Die Story ist mir persönlich ein bisschen zu mager, da ist die WoW Story mal um einiges besser.
     Kurz und knapp WoW ist im allen besser ob Grafik, Gameplay etc.

World of Warcraft ist und bleibt erstmal das top Nr.1 Game unter den mmorpg!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


3,2,1....  Flamt los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (21. September 2008)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> Warhammer ist in meiner Ansicht einfach NUR Schlecht!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Über die Grafik kann man streiten, ich mag sie lieber, als die von WoW.
PvE System...also in meinen Augen ist es dem von WoW ebenbürtig, führ mal aus, warum es sinnlos sein soll.
Aber die Story zu mager?! Sorry, aber beschäftige dich mal ein wenig, bevor du darüber redest, die Warhammer Story bzw. der Hintergrund ist so ausgefeilt und komplex, da kommt Warcraft nicht im Ansatz ran, vorallem da Warcraft ursprünglich nur ein billiges Plagiat war.


----------



## Aldaria (21. September 2008)

Ich finde War lustig zum Spielen, aber es hat mich noch nicht überzeugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoke (21. September 2008)

war is bestimtm cool !


----------



## Wolfner (21. September 2008)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> Warhammer ist in meiner Ansicht einfach NUR Schlecht!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dieses aufgesetzte Gesabbel was WoW da hin und wieder hat willst du doch nicht ernsthaft Story nennen oder? Und das auch noch in einer inzwischen dermaßen durchwachsenen Lizenz (Raumschiffe, Motorrad & Co.)? ^^

Nein danke, also die anderen beiden Punkte sind eventuell Geschmackssache (ich frage mich was an PvE unüberlegt sein kann O_o) aber ich geh lieber meinen Wälzer lesen, bevor ich mich auch nur noch eine Minute mit einer Story abtue die anscheinend alle Helden die sie aufbaut als Raidgegner verheizen muss. Und das ist nur einer der Kritikpunkte an der WoW-Story. Als Rollenspieler hat man da an Extremverwurstung in den 3 Jahren genug erleben dürfen.

Im Wälzer steht wenigstens was ordentliches mit Wiedererkennungswert drinnen, aber wenns dir nicht gefällt: Auch deine Sache...


----------



## ThEDiciple (21. September 2008)

WAR ist ok , aber ob es der von vielen wow hatern erhoffte wow killer wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. Dafür schießt das spiel zusehr in die pvp schiene und konzentriert sich in erster linie darauf, wie wow das sich eher auf den PVE Inhalt konzentriert und PVP so nebenbei läuft. Für Only PVP'ler sicherlich die offenbarung vorerst, klar es bietet weit aus mehr als der PVP bereich in WoW und das RvR system find ich schon klasse, trotzdem wird das allein wirklich solang motivieren wie z.B der PVE Bereich in WoW von MC - Sonnbrunnen? ich weiß es nicht aber ich denke es ist auch einfach zu früh um schlüsse zu ziehn. In 1-2 Jahren kann man evt mehr sagen wenn WAR die Kinderkrankheiten besiegt hat die WoW Fanboys momentan gerne nutzen um es sinnlos zu bashen und Lich King WoW einen neuen Content bietet mit jeder menger neuer sachen in beiden bereichen PVE wie auch PVP. 

Wenn ich die coments hier zum teil lese von fanboys beider lager fragt man sich langsam echt ob diese noch gescheit im kopf ticken, gut man steht hinter dem spiel was man spielt und sagt auch negtive sachen zu einem spiel wenn man diese erfahren hat aber wenn man manchmal die schlechtrederei beider fanlager sieht kann man nur mit dem kopf schütteln.

Fakt bleibt aber WAR muss sich erstmal beweisen, momentan ist ein Hype vorhanden und diesen gilt es erstmal zu halten wenn man WoW wirklich gefährlich werden will. Außerdem wird sich zeigen ob das doch stark angehauchte PvP und RvR was in WAR nunmal einfach überwiegt auf dauer motiviert. Ich glaube nicht daran das man Blizzard wirklich richtig gefährlich werden kann einfach wegen dieser anderen ausrichtung die meiner meinung nach einen geringen teil ausmacht und zum teil jetzt natürlich gehyptet wird, aber ob das anhält und nicht doch viele ex-wowler doch erkennen das das nicht alles ist oder die erfüllung die sie sich erhoft haben .... man wirds sehen. Denoch ist es ein gutes spiel, mit normalen kinderkrankheiten die mit der zeit auch weg sein werden. In 1-2 Jahren kann man evt nochmal zurückschaun und sehen in wie weit WoW und WAR gewinnen konnten und die entwickler das gehalten haben was sie versprochen haben. Ich hoffe aber das diesen sinnlosen bashes beider lager endlich mal seitens buffed einhalt geboten wird, das ist einfach kindisch weil man letztendlich dem gleichen hobby nachgeht . na ja ich glaub es ist sinnlos aber ein versuch isses wert ^^


----------



## Skullzigg (21. September 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Hi Leute, da ich immer noch unschlüssig bin ob ich wirklich mit WAR anfangen möchte, würde ich mir gern zuerst eure Meinung dazu anhören.
> Entspricht WAR eurerern Erwartungen? Seit ihr zufrieden so wie es im moment ist? Macht das PvP auch wirklich Spaß? Gefällt euch die Optik?



war ist gut aber nit perfekt.
noch einige bugs enthalten etc...


----------



## ThEDiciple (21. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dieses aufgesetzte Gesabbel was WoW da hin und wieder hat willst du doch nicht ernsthaft Story nennen oder? Und das auch noch in einer inzwischen dermaßen durchwachsenen Lizenz (Raumschiffe, Motorrad & Co.)? ^^


Zugegben die entwicklung in BC kann man gerade gegen ende doch ziemlich als "wilde austobung auf dem spielplatz" seitens der entwickler nennen. Dennoch war BC nicht alles was WoW ausmacht und bei Lich King sieht man schon das man deutlich wieder in die richtung vorhandener story geht. Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn auch manchmal ein wenig crazy aber das ist halt auch geschmackssache. Warum sich immer wieder über Motorräder oder Panzer aufgeregt wird versteh ich nicht wirklich denn es gab sie eigentlich immer in WoW , selbst wenn nicht sind sie nicht mal eben weit hergeholt. Ok Raumschiffe sind wie gesagt so werke der wilden austobung mangels vorhandener story aber wenn man sowas bemängelt muss man das ganze auch sehen und BC ist eben nicht alles was WoW bietet und nicht alle inhalte in der geschichte in BC sind total sinnfrei ausgedacht wurden, aber ich mag auch lieber das was man wieder in Lich King vor die augen bekommt deswegen versteh ich dich schon ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (21. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Die Grafik find ich bei WoW besser als bei WAR.
> Viel mehr Effekte bei den Zaubern, hervorragende Weitsicht oder von den Modells her eine beeindruckende Architektur, einfach fließende Bewegungen etc.
> BG PVP ist nicht langweilig, ich mach seit 2,5 Jahren fast nur PVP und es langweilt mich immer noch nicht, weil es immer was neues zu holen gibt und man auch ne herausforderung hat.
> Im Addon kommt außerdem ein neues BG, ein neues OpenPVPGebiet mit Fahrzeugen...
> ...



WTF? die Grafik bei WoW soll besser sein? bist du blind, oder schon Farbenblind durch das kunterbunte WoW!!!!
Ja genau die effekte sind bei WoW ganz toll animiert -.- schauen leider aber beim Magier immer aus wie Kame Hame Ha von Son Goku!
OMG!!!! beeindruckende Architektur... ja voll die immer gleichausschauenden Comic-Gebäude!


----------



## Cláw1 (21. September 2008)

Also rein technisch hat WAR die bessere Grafik
Geschmack ist Geschmack.

Punkt aus Ende


----------



## SaiJo (21. September 2008)

Finde WAR einfach nur HAMMER GEIL .

Das spiel ist einfach genial und es stimmt einfach alles, klar bugs aber die werden bestimmt bald weggepatscht sein.
Naja werde aufjedenfall meine wow cd´s wegschmeissen und denn wow acc meinem cousin schenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (21. September 2008)

Helrok schrieb:


> es muss nicht immer am programm liegen, auch wenn man ne fette kiste hat. quadcore bringt bei spielen einfach noch nichts, dualcore ist da von der verwaltung immer noch besser. eventuell probleme bei inetverbindungseinstellungen oder festplatteneinstellungen? ich erinnere mich z.b. noch dunkel an ein problem bei wow, bei dem ich im netzwerk eine option ausschalten musste, da lief das spiel einwandfrei auf einmal. wie auch immer..



Ob ich einen Quad oder Dualcore habe macht 0 Unterschied. Einfach 2 Kerne abschalten beim Quad, schon habe ich einen Dualcore.

Es lagt bei mir nicht im Sinne von hohen Pings, sondern massive FPS einbrüche, und vor allem nach einer gewissener Zeit, ist der Speicher zugemüllt. Da hilft einfach nur Neustart. Nix Netzwerkarte. Der Code von Warhammer braucht feinschliff.

Dazu kommen dann noch wunderschöne Warteschlangen von 40+ Min.

Nee, danke! Ich kucke zu Weihnachten oder im Januar/Februar nochmal vorbei. Im derzeitigen Zustand ist es nur Frust und eine Zumutung.



David schrieb:


> www.alexa.com
> www.gidf.de
> 
> Selbst zum Release hatte WoW-Europe größeren Andrang als WAR... also zieh den Kopf aus deinem Hintern.


 Und das macht War "statistisch" einen Flop? Hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung wie ein MMORPG Wirtschaftstechnisch "lebt"? Die Statistiken da haben genau 0 Aussagekraft. Danke aber dennoch. Es zeigt ja, wieviel "Ahnung" du hast, und dass wir ja auf dich und deine Statistiken hören sollten.



ThEDiciple schrieb:


> trotzdem wird das allein wirklich solang motivieren wie z.B der PVE Bereich in WoW von MC - Sonnbrunnen?


Die Frage lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten. Gibt's DAOC noch? Wird's gespielt? Wird beides mit ja beantwortet, haste die Antwort.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. September 2008)

Ich habe mal "Ist ganz ok" gewählt. Irgendwie fehlt mir noch das gewisse Etwas, das ich in den ersten Wochen von DAOC oder später WoW hatte. Vor allem die doch sehr leere Spielwelt ist für mich ein dickes Minus. Von daher muss ich aktuell doch noch sagen: Die Waage WoW:WAR ist aktuell eindeutig auf WoW-Seite gefallen. Mal schauen,wie die nächsten Wochen werden, vor allem wird es WAR in dem Zustand bei mir schwer gegen Wrath haben.


----------



## Alvandea (21. September 2008)

Hi, ich habe noch kein WAR gespielt ich warte noch und lese weiter im Forum was so kommt, zurzeit hört es sich wie im AOC Forum an. Alle loben und sagen Sie spielen nie wieder was anderes.
Ich habe mit DAOC angefangen und das sehr gerne gespielt, später wegen Freunden zu WoW gewechselt dort aber immer Sachen vermisst die mir in DAOC am Herzen lagen ( Die Endgeilen PvP Schlachten im Open PvP, die es in WoW nicht gibt und in AOC auch nicht)
Habe dann auf AOC gehofft das es endlich nen nettes PvP Game mit schöner Grafik gibt. Mich dann dort auf der Endstufe gelangweilt, es passierte einfach nix und twinken ist net mein Fall, das Open PvP mit Epischen-Schlachten ...*hust* naja.......

Ich Spiele nebenbei noch Warhammer 40k TT, und hoffe das Warhammer online in einen Monat immer noch hoch gelobt wird und nicht einbricht wie AOC und z.B. auch die ganze Marktwirtschaft InGame zusammen fällt, kleiner Tip hier fleißig sparen und alles hamstern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HF


----------



## Skullzigg (21. September 2008)

WAR is TOP ! ;]


----------



## Zurriburri (22. September 2008)

Es ist ganz OK und macht auch Spass. Aber irgendwie erinnert WAR an ein mit DDR-Mitteln programmiertes und auf simples Dauerklicken getrimmtes "Battlefield", das im Warhammer-Universum spielt...


----------



## Itamu (22. September 2008)

ich würd sagen für pvp junkies! das beste ^^ inis und farmen bite wieder wow. 

Bin immer noch begeister von dem Spiel, bei mir zeigen sich erste sucht erscheinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie damals bei wow ^^. 
Nur hier wirds mehr spaß machen denk ich genug PvP für jeder mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber halt nur für die die es mögen 

So long 
Auf das die Imps nie aussterben und ich imma was zu moschen hab!


----------



## Itamu (22. September 2008)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> WAR ist ok , aber ob es der von vielen wow hatern erhoffte wow killer wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. Dafür schießt das spiel zusehr in die pvp schiene und konzentriert sich in erster linie darauf, wie wow das sich eher auf den PVE Inhalt konzentriert und PVP so nebenbei läuft. Für Only PVP'ler sicherlich die offenbarung vorerst, klar es bietet weit aus mehr als der PVP bereich in WoW und das RvR system find ich schon klasse, trotzdem wird das allein wirklich solang motivieren wie z.B der PVE Bereich in WoW von MC - Sonnbrunnen? ich weiß es nicht aber ich denke es ist auch einfach zu früh um schlüsse zu ziehn. In 1-2 Jahren kann man evt mehr sagen wenn WAR die Kinderkrankheiten besiegt hat die WoW Fanboys momentan gerne nutzen um es sinnlos zu bashen und Lich King WoW einen neuen Content bietet mit jeder menger neuer sachen in beiden bereichen PVE wie auch PVP.
> 
> Wenn ich die coments hier zum teil lese von fanboys beider lager fragt man sich langsam echt ob diese noch gescheit im kopf ticken, gut man steht hinter dem spiel was man spielt und sagt auch negtive sachen zu einem spiel wenn man diese erfahren hat aber wenn man manchmal die schlechtrederei beider fanlager sieht kann man nur mit dem kopf schütteln.
> 
> Fakt bleibt aber WAR muss sich erstmal beweisen, momentan ist ein Hype vorhanden und diesen gilt es erstmal zu halten wenn man WoW wirklich gefährlich werden will. Außerdem wird sich zeigen ob das doch stark angehauchte PvP und RvR was in WAR nunmal einfach überwiegt auf dauer motiviert. Ich glaube nicht daran das man Blizzard wirklich richtig gefährlich werden kann einfach wegen dieser anderen ausrichtung die meiner meinung nach einen geringen teil ausmacht und zum teil jetzt natürlich gehyptet wird, aber ob das anhält und nicht doch viele ex-wowler doch erkennen das das nicht alles ist oder die erfüllung die sie sich erhoft haben .... man wirds sehen. Denoch ist es ein gutes spiel, mit normalen kinderkrankheiten die mit der zeit auch weg sein werden. In 1-2 Jahren kann man evt nochmal zurückschaun und sehen in wie weit WoW und WAR gewinnen konnten und die entwickler das gehalten haben was sie versprochen haben. Ich hoffe aber das diesen sinnlosen bashes beider lager endlich mal seitens buffed einhalt geboten wird, das ist einfach kindisch weil man letztendlich dem gleichen hobby nachgeht . na ja ich glaub es ist sinnlos aber ein versuch isses wert ^^




War WoW am anfang net auch ein Hype ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (22. September 2008)

Alles in allem gefällt mir WAR ganz gut, allerdings gibt es einige Dinge die mich stören. Wieso gibt es keine Chatchannels? Wo ist das interface für freunde,charsuche,gildensuche etc. ,wieso funktioniert das AH nicht richtig. Warum laufen fast alle Quests nach dem selben schema ab (jaja is ein pvp game...trotzdem muß man ja irgendwie leveln). Von der miesen Grafik will ich garnicht erst anfangen...

Weiss noch wie alle bei AOC rungeheult haben weil es ja angeblich erst zu 60% fertig ist und noch betastatus hat. WAR ist meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer. Sachen wie Chatchannels und Socialinterface gehören einfach zu einem mmo dazu und mich überkommt das gefühl das sie das einfach weggelassen haben um das game schnell auf den markt zu bringen.


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Alles in allem gefällt mir WAR ganz gut, allerdings gibt es einige Dinge die mich stören. Wieso gibt es keine Chatchannels? Wo ist das interface für freunde,charsuche,gildensuche etc. ,wieso funktioniert das AH nicht richtig. Warum laufen fast alle Quests nach dem selben schema ab (jaja is ein pvp game...trotzdem muß man ja irgendwie leveln). Von der miesen Grafik will ich garnicht erst anfangen...
> 
> Weiss noch wie alle bei AOC rungeheult haben weil es ja angeblich erst zu 60% fertig ist und noch betastatus hat. WAR ist meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer. Sachen wie Chatchannels und Socialinterface gehören einfach zu einem mmo dazu und mich überkommt das gefühl das sie das einfach weggelassen haben um das game schnell auf den markt zu bringen.


spielst du ein anderes spiel?oO freundesliste, ignoreliste sowie chatchannels sind alle da. gildensuche kann ich mich nicht erinnern das überhaupt mal in nem anderen spiel gesehen zu haben. desweiteren empfinde ich die q's als wesentlich abwechslungsreicher als in wow.
btw: sag mir doch mal deinen ingame namen sowie server und  fraktion . möchte doch zu gern wissen was du spielst


----------



## Modrip (22. September 2008)

soso und wo? du meinst hoffentlich nicht die chatbefehle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist schon krass gefloppt, find ich.


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

einfach mal "O" drücken und in zukunft nicht den playboy mit aufs klo nehmen sondern das game manuel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: jaja david wir wissen. hier hast nen keks und nun ab zurück zur krabbelgruppe


----------



## Slaargh (22. September 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Alles in allem gefällt mir WAR ganz gut, allerdings gibt es einige Dinge die mich stören. Wieso gibt es keine Chatchannels? Wo ist das interface für freunde,charsuche,gildensuche etc. ,wieso funktioniert das AH nicht richtig. Warum laufen fast alle Quests nach dem selben schema ab (jaja is ein pvp game...trotzdem muß man ja irgendwie leveln). Von der miesen Grafik will ich garnicht erst anfangen...
> 
> Weiss noch wie alle bei AOC rungeheult haben weil es ja angeblich erst zu 60% fertig ist und noch betastatus hat. WAR ist meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer. Sachen wie Chatchannels und Socialinterface gehören einfach zu einem mmo dazu und mich überkommt das gefühl das sie das einfach weggelassen haben um das game schnell auf den markt zu bringen.



Chatchannels gibt es nocht nicht wirklich, da der Chat aber sowieso nicht benutzt wird, wozu Chatchannels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Du meinst wenn die integriert sind wirds besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht. 

Das "Socialinterface findest Du auf der Taste "O"

Das AH funktioniert noch nicht richtig weil das Spiel noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Gut Ding will Weile haben.

Die Quests laufen nach dem gleichen Schema ab wie in allen anderen MMO's auch. Sicher könnte man das ganze auch noch aufregender gestalten, allerdings sind in WAR die Quests eher Mittel zum Zweck. Kombiniert man das normale Questen mit PvP kommt keine langeweile auf. Das Rad wurde mit WAR nicht neu erfunden (wie schon 100000 mal geschrieben). 

Was die "miese Grafik" angeht kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen. Ich finde die Grafik 1. zweitrangig, weil es um das gesammte Spielgefühl geht und da ist die Grafik durchaus passend. Ich finde sie gelungen. 2. ist das Ansichtssache, der eine mags der andere nicht, Schlecht ist sie dadurch trotzdem nicht.

WAR ist deiner Meinung nach schlimmer als AoC? Dann hast Du AoC nie gespielt. Sonst würdest Du das nicht sagen. Zwischen AoC und WAR liegen Welten.

Ich weiß ja nicht was Du vom Spiel erwartet hast, aber vielleicht solltest Du dir lieber im November Wrath of the Lich-King kaufen. Und so in 6 Monaten schauste nochmal in WAR rein, ich denke bis dahin hat sich dort einiges getan.

All die Dinge die Du in WAR vermisst waren in WoW auch nicht von Anfang an dabei. Gib der Sache einfach etwas Zeit. 


Nicht immer gleich den Kopf in den Popo stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann klappts auch mit Warhammer!

In diesem Sinne...


WAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## XLarge TeaM (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist schon krass gefloppt, find ich.



Hahahaha, stimmt nur 1.300.000 mal an den Handel gegangen und damit nur 500.000 mal mehr als AoC.
Dieses Forum ist immer wieder gut, nicht zur Informationsgewinnung, aber zu Belustigung reichts allemal.


----------



## hansi79 (22. September 2008)

hehe David will doch nur ein wenig Provozieren und ein Mega Flame auslösen^^ nicht ernstnehmen.


----------



## Modrip (22. September 2008)

gut mein Fehler mit den socialinterface......aber wieso gibt es keine lokalen,globalen chatchannels? oder hab ich da auch was im handbuch überlesen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist schon krass gefloppt, find ich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "Omg, it's a David!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

lokale channel gibt es. einfach /1 in den chat dann ein leerzeichen und du schreibst im lokalen chat. dieser hat allerdings sowie das normale sagen und npcgespräche die farbe weiß und von daher nicht so gut sichtbar. kann man aber ändern. meiner z.b. ist knakll rot. globale channel gibt es nicht , aber das aus den gleichen gründen wie in vielen anderen spielen: verhindern von zu viel spam. man bedenke nur die goldseller die früher oder später auch in WAR auftauchen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (22. September 2008)

danke für die Info.....hab so wir mir scheint es viele zu gehen, ich sehe auf meinem Server nie was im Chat. Da ist totenstille,selbst im bg (oder wie man das hier nennt) schreibt keiner was. Aber wenn ich da an das dämliche geflame bei Wow denke ist das wohl auch ganz gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (22. September 2008)

Was die Chatkanäle angeht so finde ich man sollte es bei WoW abkupfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die haben es dort echt gut gemacht. Allgemeinchat in Hauptstädten, Handelschannel, Gildenrekrutierung. Das macht schon Sinn. Von mir aus dürfen sie den Chat 1 zu 1 übernehmen. Der taugt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaisheng (22. September 2008)

Zum momentanen Zeitpunkt kann man noch nicht allzuviel über WAR aussagen, da wohl kaum schon jemand den High-End-content "erforscht" hat. Dennoch! Das was ich bisher gesehen und erlebt habe 
(Rank 19) hat mich einfach nur, ja man kann fast sagen, überwältigt. WAR hat alle meine Erwartungen gänzlich übertroffen! PVP macht ab der ersten Spielminute einen heiden Spass, die Quests sind spannend und übersichtlich gestaltet und, und, und, und. Auch bezüglich der Community kann man nichts negatives sagen (ich spiele auf einem RP-Server), ich hoffe es bleibt auch so.

Im Gegensatz zu Age of Conan hat WAR fast sein ganzes Potential ausgeschöpf und wird jedem begeisterten *PVP-Spieler* eine ganze Menge Spass und Freude bereiten. AoC, WoW und LotR sind bei mir 
-mirnichtsdirnichts - in den "Schrank" gewandert und da werden sie auch bleiben! 

Es gibt noch ein paar wenige Übersetzungsfehler oder den einen oder anderen Quest der, wie mir scheint, nicht fertig gescriptet worden ist aber das wars dann auch schon.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich auf bald, auf den Schlachtfeldern, ob als Freund oder auch Feind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Chai


----------



## Seltsam (22. September 2008)

Mir ist bis jetzt nur aufgefallen das fast alle paar Meter ein andere /1 Chat ist. Finde die sollten 1 Chat für eine Gebietskarte machen und nich 1 für jedes Dorf was man findet. 
Die müsten vom Werk aus schon eingestellt haben das nicht jede kleinigkeit im Chat auch angezeigt wird und der /1 eine auffälligere Farbe hat. Wär das von anfang an so gewesen, würde auch gechättet werden.


----------



## Doronar84 (22. September 2008)

Also ich finds echt schon mies das wow immer als vergleich genommen wird es mag zwar gut sein aber man muss es nicht mit jedem mmo vergleichen.
Ich meine mal werde auch nur meine 30 tage kostenlos spielen und dann vielleicht in nem halben jahr mal wieder rein schaun aber das es nun ein flop ist möchte ich nicht behaupten nur langen spielspass sehe ich dort auch nicht.


----------



## Immondys (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Geil, du gibst monatlich nun doppelt soviel Geld aus wie bei WoW um 2 statistisch gesehen schlechtere Spiele zu spielen.
> You fail!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Herr lass Hirn regnen. War war schon lange als PVP Spiel bekannt, wenn du halt weiter PVE machen willst konntest du gar nichts anderes erwarten. Darüber zu meckern zeigt höchstens, das du dich im Vorfeld einfach nicht informiert hast. Für dich als PVE Fan sei aber der 13.11. genannt - da gibts auch für dich neues Futter und so wie es scheint auch wieder auf gewohnt hohem Blizzard Niveau.


----------



## norestyle (22. September 2008)

Ich finde Warhammer ist einwirklicher kracher leider finde ich es schade einige WOW Spieler krampfhaft ihre Meinung durch bringen wollen und versuchen es einfach extrem schlecht zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn die leute weiterspielen die zurzeit auf Helmgart sind bin ich zufrieden selbst nachts um 4-6uhr sieht man egal wo man hinschaut Spieler rumlaufen.

wow ist und bleibt ein komerz spiel jedes jahr ein add on. Kinderreien wie z.b. motorräder,und sonstige sachen die in so einem spiel nicht reingehören kommen dazu demnach habe ich mein t6 hunter und 2 weitere highcontent Chars meinen kleinen Bruder geschenkt (11 jahre.) </3 Kindergames


----------



## Norcaine (22. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dieses aufgesetzte Gesabbel was WoW da hin und wieder hat willst du doch nicht ernsthaft Story nennen oder? Und das auch noch in einer inzwischen dermaßen durchwachsenen Lizenz (Raumschiffe, Motorrad & Co.)? ^^
> 
> Nein danke, also die anderen beiden Punkte sind eventuell Geschmackssache (ich frage mich was an PvE unüberlegt sein kann O_o) aber ich geh lieber meinen Wälzer lesen, bevor ich mich auch nur noch eine Minute mit einer Story abtue die anscheinend alle Helden die sie aufbaut als Raidgegner verheizen muss. Und das ist nur einer der Kritikpunkte an der WoW-Story. Als Rollenspieler hat man da an Extremverwurstung in den 3 Jahren genug erleben dürfen.
> 
> Im Wälzer steht wenigstens was ordentliches mit Wiedererkennungswert drinnen, aber wenns dir nicht gefällt: Auch deine Sache...



jaja.. soso.... wie immer, immer die gleichen sinnlosen diskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


welches Spiel ist besser? welcher Wagen ist besser? welche Frau ist schöner? welches Haus hat mehr steine?.... ect ect ect....

Ist es euch nicht langsam mal zu arg, immernur gegen einen anderen zu wettern, zu flamen oder euch gegenseitig zu beschimpfen?
Ihr habt echt gedult... keinen charakter, aber gedult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas wie euch nennt man kurz... Trittbrettfahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine eigene meinung, aber die des anderen erstaml ordentlich beschimpfen....
Schreibt doch einfach, das ihr WAR toll fiinet und gut iss... oder schreibt eben, das ihr es schlecht fndet.... ebenso gut iss!
Muss denn hier jeder lesen, zu welchem geistigen dünnschiß ihr euch motivieren lasst?

Bugs hin, Bugs her.... die einzigen Bugs über die ich gerne lache, sind die aus Starship troopers.... Bugs in Spielen werden behoben und ausgebessert... früher oder später war das bisher immer der fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW ist damals auch nicht Bugfrei gelaufen und tut es dennoch mittlerweile.... zum größten teil eben....
AoC läuft immernoch nicht "Bugfrei" ect.... aber darum geht es auch gar nicht....

Es geht darum, seine unnütze freizeit damit zu verbringen, ein onlinespiel zu spielen, in welchem man sich mit anderen messen kann ect oder einfach nur zusammen 
spaß haben kann... sei es nun pvp oder pve oder sonstwas.....

Warum schreib ich hier eigentlich? naja, egal....

Viel Spaß euch nasen noch beim spielen von wasauchimmer.....


----------



## Castoriuss (22. September 2008)

Also ich finde das Game einfach Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen!

Mfg Cást


----------



## Eniko (22. September 2008)

smooky2044 schrieb:


> Naja ich muss sagen Grafik is nice! ABER: Ich finde sehr viel aus WoW übernommen (geklaut) ! Interface wie WoW Items Darstellungen wie WoW usw usw usw! Mann kan es spielen übertrift aber nicht wow!



Ein EP Balken und eine Quickbar nebst Chatfenster ist keine Erfindung von Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob es WoW übertreffen wird, bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. September 2008)

Gibt halt noch einige Fehler aber nichts was man gefixt bekommen würde, in diesem sinne: WAAAAAAGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mekhet (22. September 2008)

Ich bin ja begeistert von diesem Fred hier.
Ganz ehrlich, wie im echten Leben, ist hier von allem was dabei.

Ahnung, keine Ahnung, was zum lachen, was zum weinen, was ernstes, Idioten, dumme, intelligente.

Also erst mal danke dafür.

Bitte macht weiter so!


Da wird von geklauten Interfaces geredet, aus Spielen, die 1988 aktuell waren und ne Menge Spaß gemacht haben. Kann sich überhaupt noch jemand an das Spiel Zak McKracken and the Alienmindbenders erinnern? Wer hat da eigentlich schon gelebt und an einem PC, oder C64 gesessen? Naja, es war das erste Spiel, mit richtig gutem Interface

Da gibt es Fans, die weinen und ihre Felle davon schwimmen sehen, weil sich Gilden auflösen und viele gelangweilte gehen.

Da gibt es Fans, die voll auf das geweine der anderen Fans einsteigen und sich gar nichts gefallen lassen.

Da gibts die Mathematiker, die Vergleiche von Äpfeln und Birnen machen und sich wundern, warum kein Obst besser als das andere ist.

Dann gibts Biologen, die Äpfel mit birnen kreuzen und sich wundern, dass nur Mist dabei raus kommt.

Dann gibts die ernsten, die mit Ahnung, die hier völlig im Fred untergehen.

Dann gibts die unintelligenten, die gar keinen Plan haben und nicht wissen wovon sie reden, aber denen volle Beachtung geschenkt wird.


also wirklich, wie im echten Leben, ich amüsiere mich köstlich, muß weinen, lachen und was nicht noch alles.

ich würd ja fast vote for Sticky rufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (22. September 2008)

Zunächst mal möchte ich mal anmerken, dass niemand weiß wie die Entwickler Warhammer weiterentwickeln. Kann ja sein, dass für den ein oder anderen WoW in die falsche Richtung entwickelt wurde. Davon ist aber kein MMORPG befreit, auch Warhammer kann es passieren, dass es eine Richtung einschlägt die einem nicht so passt.

Ich will ehrlich sein, ich hab gestern schon die Rücksendung für Amazon fertiggemacht (hab noch dank Headstartcode WAR originalverpackt). Mich hat WAR mehr frustriert als alles andere, was in erster Linie an den Mitspielern lag. Nach meinem gestrigen WoW Raid habe ich nochmal reingeschaut und zwei Szenarien gespielt vor dem schlafen gehen. Und nur diese beiden haben es geschafft, dem Spiel weiter eine Chance zu geben. War das herrlich, endlich haben mal die Leute das gemacht, wozu sie da sind. Highlight war, als ein gegnerischer Spieler - der an unserem Heiler dran war - von drei Tanks eingekreist und wegfokussiert wurde. Die Tanks bildeten eine Abwehrbollwerk, dahinter die Fernkampf DD's und Heiler.

So stelle ich mir das vor. Deswegen spiele ich auch WAR. Für PvE finde ich WoW nachwievor um Welten besser.

Trotzalledem muss man schauen, wie es im Endgame aussehen wird.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Eniko schrieb:


> Ein EP Balken und eine Quickbar nebst Chatfenster ist keine Erfindung von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der "Style" davon ist aber geklaut.
Und ja du hast Recht ... aber das Ergebnis liegt eh auf der Hand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muselfusel (22. September 2008)

W.A.R ist ein super game, hat mich wirklich überzeugt ! Vorallem weckt das erinnerungen an DaoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Super PvP super RvR und gutes PvM. Was will man also mehr? Nichts! Ich bleibe auf jeden fall bei WAR!


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Der "Style" davon ist aber geklaut.
> Und ja du hast Recht ... aber das Ergebnis liegt eh auf der Hand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst weil es ein Balken ist? Und weil den selbst WoW geklaut hat?
Bekommst du von Blizzard eigentlich was dafür das du WAR-Flamest?
Und du denkst dazu wirklich das WoW sich noch Jahre auf dem Markt halten wird? Das denkt noch nichtmal mehr Blizzard.


----------



## Salute (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Und ja du hast Recht ... aber das Ergebnis liegt eh auf der Hand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also ich hab bis jetzt in WAR mehr Engame-Feeling was das Open PvP betrifft gehabt, als es in WoW je der Fall war (außer vielleicht ganz am Anfang als es noch OG und XR Raids gab, vor dem Ehrensystem) und ich bin erst Rang 16.

Das in den Szenarios die Leute nicht so spielen wie man will, kann man auch nicht von jedem erwarten, den viele kommen halt aus WoW und dass es dort nicht auf das "mitdenken" ankam/ankommt weiß mittelerweile jeder. Gerad in Tier 2 Szerio ist eine mittelgroße "Noobwelle" zu vernehmen (so ehemalige Vergelterpalas, die sich Sigmarpriester erstellt haben und denken, dass die alles solo Weghauen ohne auch nur an Heilung, deren eigentliche Aufgabe im Spiel zu denken).

Wem sowas nicht passt: Gilde suchen und mit einer Stamm reingehen. Es davon abhängig zu machen, dass einige die Regeln eines Szenarios nicht verstanden haben ist einfach kindisch!


----------



## Silmarilli (22. September 2008)

Wennste ein PvE orientiertes Game wie WoW suchst geh nicht zu WAR
Wenn du einen einklang von PvE und PvP oder ein reines PvP spiel suchst dann is WAR ne gute alternative

Hab auch in War einiges Gefunden das ich nicht vermisse hätte

Bedarf würfler auf sachen die se gar nicht tragen können, nahkämpfer die wie schurke krieger und co. die ganze zeit meinen im kreis rund um dich laufen zu müssen .... sorry aber sieht einfach jedes mal und in jedem game dämlich aus

Verbugte Mobs, Verbugte Gegenstände und der Debuff wenn man stirbt im PvE nervt ein bischen vor allem wenn man mit wenigen Leuten ein öffentliches Quest machen möchte und dabei ein bisserle stirbt

Die Welt, die Light-Effekte :-) das Kampf-System, das mit dem deffensiven zweiten Ziel find ich super gelungen

lg Sily


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Der "Style" davon ist aber geklaut.
> Und ja du hast Recht ... aber das Ergebnis liegt eh auf der Hand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau dir mal Bilder von MMO´s vor WoW an und wir reden mal darüber was WoW alles "geklaut" hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (22. September 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Hi Leute, da ich immer noch unschlüssig bin ob ich wirklich mit WAR anfangen möchte, würde ich mir gern zuerst eure Meinung dazu anhören.
> Entspricht WAR eurerern Erwartungen? Seit ihr zufrieden so wie es im moment ist? Macht das PvP auch wirklich Spaß? Gefällt euch die Optik?



Was erwartest du hier nur für Aussagen ?
Du willst eine Entscheidung treffen über Forumsbeiträge ?


----------



## Mekhet (22. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Bilder von MMO´s vor WoW an und wir reden mal darüber was WoW alles "geklaut" hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du versuchst doch nciht ernsthaft mit jemandem zu reden, der davon überzeugt ist, das WoW den ganzen Kram erfunden hätte?

Dann unterstelle ich dir mal, dass du mit deinem Fernseher auch darüber diskutierst, welches Programm heute das bessere ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es hat einfach keinen Sinn, mit einem Fanboy sich darüber unterhalten, dass es vor dem geliebten schon etwas in der Form, Art und Weise gab.

Sei intelligenter und denk dir deinen Teil.
Du kennst doch das Sprichwort:

Du hast Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Bedarf würfler auf sachen die se gar nicht tragen können, nahkämpfer die wie schurke krieger und co. die ganze zeit meinen im kreis rund um dich laufen zu müssen .... sorry aber sieht einfach jedes mal und in jedem game dämlich aus


Die Leute gibt es zwar immernoch, aber die peilen meist nicht das es Nicht bringt. Denn wenn man ein target hat drauf klopp und es sich bewegt dreht man sich beim schlag zu ihm.


----------



## DaMeep (22. September 2008)

Ich habe für "Sehr gut , aber nicht perfekt " gestimmt . 
Ich gehöre wohl zur gruppe der so genannten "Casuals" . Ich bin jezt lvl12 und und Rufrang 10 . 
Wie man sehen kann habe ich recht viel PvP gespielt . Und das ist bei mir schon was besonderes da ich PvP vorher immer gemieden hatte . 
Aber bei WAR macht mir das richtig Spass , die szenarien waren schön ausgeglichen, so das in etwa 50% gewonnen wurden .
Es gibt zwar Klassen wie den Schwarzork , wo meine Erzmagierin kein Land sieht , aber das passt schon . 
Die grafik ist ganz nett anzuschauen und die abwechslung stimmt bisher auch . 

Es gibt zwar noch sachen die mir nicht so gafallen wie den Chat wo ich sicher 80% der Nachrichten im Spamm der NPCs übersehe und Zauberanimationen die in einer endlosschleife bestehen bleiben . 
Aber solche Bug´s sind nicht weiter schlimm . Dafür ruckelt nix , Lags waren nur minimal vorhanden und der Client läuft auch absolut stabiel bei mir . 
Generell lief der Start gut ab , da habe ich schon ganz anderes gesehen . 

Aber wie die langzeitmotivation aussieht kann man jezt noch nicht abschätzen . Da ich aber ohnehin nicht so viel zeit zum zocken habe sollte mich WAR eigentlich mindestens 1 Jahr beschäftigen können . 
Und bis dahin haben die Entwickler auch noch genug zeit das Endgame abwechslungsreich zu gestalten ( nein , damit meine ich kein Ruf farmen und Instanzen 3000x abklappern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) 

Ein paar Macken hats noch , aber es hat potential und macht mir jezt schon sehr viel Spass . Ich denke das wird was .


----------



## Wolfner (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist schon krass gefloppt, find ich.




Dann sag mal an was du dir von WAR erwartet hast. 10 Millionen Spieler vom ersten Tag an?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir ist es lieber wenn es so wie jetzt bleibt: Große Schlachten, nette Community, weitestgehend saubere RP-Server, lizenztreue Atmosphäre (vor allem vom Imperium bin ich angenehm überrascht);

Was hätte ich zB davon, wenn ich jetzt wieder WoW anfangen würde (spiel eh schon seit über einem Jahr nichtmehr, weil ich nämlich noch weiß warum ich aufgehört hab)?
Open-PvP das keiner betreibt; eine wirklich (wirklich!!!) grottenschlechte, riesige (aber extrem grottenschlechte!!!) Community; RP-Server auf denen man dumm angemacht wird, sobald man RP macht bzw. RP-Server die eigentlich ein Hohn für die gesamte Rollenspielgemeinschaft sind; eine durchwachsene, verfälschte Lizenz (jaja, ich weiß, dass es mit WotLK besser werden soll und wahrscheinlich auch wird, aber das reißt die jahrelange Verwurstung auch nichtmehr raus);

WAR ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Spiel geworden. Es hat noch Macken, keine Frage, aber das ist nichts, womit kein anderes MMORPG anfangs nicht zu kämpfen hatte.

Mich würde ja interessieren was genau dir nicht gefällt, aber das kannst du wahrscheinlich nichtmal in Worte fassen, weil du WAR wohl noch nichtmal gespielt hast und einfach wahllos Trollbeiträge schreibst.

Naja, ein Problem, dass du mit WAR hast könntest du wohl schon in Worte fassen: "Es ist nicht WoW!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (22. September 2008)

@Salute
Ob das kindisch ist, musst du mir selbst überlassen. Denn die Möglichkeit, dir eine Gilde oder eine Stamm zu suchen hast du in WoW genauso. 

Und hör bitte auf so zu tun, als ob alle, die (noch) keinen richtigen Plan in den Szenarien haben, automatisch (Ex)WoWler sind. Dieses Klischee alle die WoW gespielt haben sind Solo-R0XX0r, finde ich wiederum äußerst kindisch. Ich bleibe dabei, WoWler, die erfolgreich PvP betrieben haben, werden kein Kanonenfutter in WAR sein. Wenn du nie mehr als Random BG's gemacht hast, dann solltest du diesbezüglich ruhig sein.


----------



## WarNuts (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Der "Style" davon ist aber geklaut.
> Und ja du hast Recht ... aber das Ergebnis liegt eh auf der Hand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl, was bist du für ein Napf hier?

Sabbelst was hier von "Style klauen" und klaust selbst den Style.

Hör auf mich nachzuahmen, Kleiner.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Du meinst weil es ein Balken ist? Und weil den selbst WoW geklaut hat?
> Bekommst du von Blizzard eigentlich was dafür das du WAR-Flamest?
> Und du denkst dazu wirklich das WoW sich noch Jahre auf dem Markt halten wird? Das denkt noch nichtmal mehr Blizzard.


WoW hat mehr als 10 Mio. aktive Spieler, das Spiel wird sich mindestens noch so lang halten wie WAR, wenn nicht sogar länger.
Dazu die ganzen anderen Accounts. Blizzard hat so viele Spieler, dass sie das Release von WAR nicht mal kümmern musste - haben sie doch selbst gesagt.
Und ja, für jeden "Flame" / jeden Post mit objektiver Meinung kriege ich von Blizzard 2 Epixxx.


----------



## Rem (22. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> nahkämpfer die wie schurke krieger und co. die ganze zeit meinen im kreis rund um dich laufen zu müssen .... sorry aber sieht einfach jedes mal und in jedem game dämlich aus



Sieht zwar dämlich aus, hat aber einen Sinn! In WoW hattes es denn sinn, dass des target vor einem stehen musste um z.B. zu casten oder sonst welche Aktionen durchzuführen und somit musste der Gegner sich immer mitdrehen, was bei Tastatur-Spieler schonmal das Todesurteil bedeutete.

In WAR hat es momentan einfach den Sinn, das ein bewegliches Ziel einfach viel schwerer anzuklicken ist, denn die TAB-Taste ist auf engsten Raum mit vielen Gegner einfach grausam...also ich bin da jedesmal am verzweifeln wenn ich mich durch die halbe gegnerische Belegschaft tabben muss bevor ich mein gewünschtes target habe...


----------



## WarNuts (22. September 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> Sieht zwar dämlich aus, hat aber einen Sinn! In WoW hattes es denn sinn, dass des target vor einem stehen musste um z.B. zu casten oder sonst welche Aktionen durchzuführen und somit musste der Gegner sich immer mitdrehen, was bei Tastatur-Spieler schonmal das Todesurteil bedeutete.
> 
> In WAR hat es momentan einfach den Sinn, das ein bewegliches Ziel einfach viel schwerer anzuklicken ist, denn die TAB-Taste ist auf engsten Raum mit vielen Gegner einfach grausam...also ich bin da jedesmal am verzweifeln wenn ich mich durch die halbe gegnerische Belegschaft tabben muss bevor ich mein gewünschtes target habe...



"Nearest Enemy" hilft


----------



## zergerus (22. September 2008)

Top Game!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cowboy Joe (22. September 2008)

Ich finds genauso langweilig wie die meisten anderen MMOS auch. Langweiliges "Kampfsystem", das jegliche Kriegsstimmung oder Intensität von vorne abwürgt, die Quests sind absolut beliebeig, von den meisten weiss man nach 2 Minuten(wenn man sich den Text überhaupt durchgelesen hat) nichts mehr und erledigt sie eben zufällig oder bestenfalls nebenbei. Ein groß angekündigtes PVP System, in dem der Spielerskill Null zählt, sondern nur die online-Zeit, Klasse...
Meiner Meinung nach wurde hier die wahrscheinlich geilste Fantasy-Lizenz für einen absolut belanglosen 0815-WOW-Klon verschleudert, sehr schade!  
...wenn du aber nur "irgendein MMO" suchst, und WOW eigentlich auch das coolste Spiel aller Zeiten ist, greif zu!


----------



## latosa (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Geil, du gibst monatlich nun doppelt soviel Geld aus wie bei WoW um 2 statistisch gesehen schlechtere Spiele zu spielen.
> You fail!
> 
> 
> ...


allso im pvp bereich schlägt war wow um längen und kann nur jedem raten der pvp liebt geh zu war es sind einfach welten zwischen war(pvp)und wow(pve)  wow war nie ein pvp spiel und wird es nie werden


----------



## Dead206 (22. September 2008)

Cowboy schrieb:


> ... Langweiliges "Kampfsystem", das jegliche Kriegsstimmung oder Intensität von vorne abwürgt, die Quests sind absolut beliebeig, von den meisten weiss man nach 2 Minuten(wenn man sich den Text überhaupt durchgelesen hat) nichts mehr und erledigt sie eben zufällig oder bestenfalls nebenbei. Ein groß angekündigtes PVP System, in dem der Spielerskill Null zählt, sondern nur die online-Zeit, Klasse...



Ähmmm lol ... Inwiefern hat bitte die Onlinezeit was mit dem PvP zu tun? Das musst du uns mal erklären?
Ob ich nun 10 Stunden gespielt habe oder 50 Stunden. Ich habe es immer mit gleichwertigen Gegnern zu tun.

Edit: Ach ja und die Kriegsstimmung ist ja wohl top. Sobald man in das Spiel kommt wird man direkt mit am Krieg beteiligt, überall sieht man die Auswirkungen der Kämpfe und hinter jeder Ecke kämpfen die Völker gegeneinander. Und von der Kreigsstimmung die einen überkommt wenn ein man Keep angreift/verteidigt brauch ich erst gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## Salute (22. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Salute
> Wenn du nie mehr als Random BG's gemacht hast, dann solltest du diesbezüglich ruhig sein.




Sowohl als auch. Es gab tatsächlich BG´s in WoW die man auch mit einer Random gewonnen hat, aber das eher selten und das obwohl es nicht besonders schwer war zu kapieren, was für einen Sieg nötig sei. Spieler, die in WoW ein gruppen Spiel pflegten (unabhängig davon obs eine Stamm ist oder nicht), werden in WAR keine Probleme haben. 

Warum du jetzt aber wegen dem Teamplay in WAR tränen vergießt, ist mir schleierhaft, oder wars/ist in WoW   bei dir genauso?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (22. September 2008)

surilko schrieb:


> ich bin mir selber noch nicht schlüssig ob ich bei WAR bleibe, denke zum wotlk release werde ich wieder zu WoW wechseln da es irgendwie mehr flutscht und inzwischen ausgereifter ist meiner meinung nach, ach und wow hat einfach dieses unbeschreibliche "flair" das kein spiel ersetzen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser Flair, der bei BC war? Du meinst diese riesen Mogelpackung, die der reinste Schrott war? Na wenn Du auf Gummibärchenoptik à la N64 stehst, gepaart mit Standardmist und Farmerei, uf gehts...Willst Du was richtig gutes Spielen bleib bei WAR. Oder ist es Dir zu unheimlig? Aber keine Angst es ist auch ab 12 Jahre.


----------



## Foureyes (22. September 2008)

Nach dem Flop mit AoC wollte ich eigentlich ein paar Wochen warten, bis ich mir WAR genauer anschaue. Konnte dann aber doch nicht widerstehen...

Fix nen Zwerg erstellt, die Laufanimation sieht schon mal seltsam aus. Sehe keine Rollschuhe an seinen Füssen, aber wird ja vielleicht noch verbessert. Erste Clipping-Fehler in seiner Haarpracht fallen auf. Wenn schon der Avatar ein Grafikproblem hat, wie sieht dann erst die Umgebung aus? (Und ja - der neuste Grafiktreiber ist installiert.)

Dann auf ein Gebäude zugerollt. Mist, Türe ist verschlossen, lässt sich nicht öffnen. Ich drehe mich von der Türe weg und kann trotzdem in den Raum dahinter hineinsehen! Ganz grober Bug - ich befürchte Schlimmes, wenn sowas schon nach 3 Minuten im Spiel passiert.

Hab dann noch ein paar Quests angenommen, ein wenig rumgelaufen. Bin mir sicher, den englische Clienten installiert zu haben - trotzdem ist vieles deutsch. Nach ca. 10 Minuten legte ich WAR erstmal enttäuscht beiseite. Mit WoW habe ich (auch nach 3,5 Jahren) immer noch wesentlich mehr Spass und da funktioniert alles so, wie es sollte.

WAR hat viel Potenzial. (Hat man über Aoc auch geschrieben.) Und ich gönne WAR den Erfolg wirklich. Sollte es ein Flop werden, wird kaum noch eine grössere Firma Geld in MMOs investieren. WoW hat nun mal einen Standard gesetzt, den kaum noch jemand toppen kann - ausser vielleicht WoW 2 oder World of Starcraft.

Vielleicht kommt in WAR ja auch schon bald der "Wunderpatch" (Spieler von AoC warten immer noch darauf...) der die schlimmsten Bugs behebt. Und ich werd bestimmt noch ein paar Quest erledigen. Trotzdem sehe ich schwarz für ein Spiel, welches einem nicht schon in den ersten Minuten in seinen Bann zieht...


----------



## WarNuts (22. September 2008)

Foureyes schrieb:


> Hab dann noch ein paar Quests angenommen, ein wenig rumgelaufen. Bin mir sicher, den englische Clienten installiert zu haben - trotzdem ist vieles deutsch. Nach ca. 10 Minuten legte ich WAR erstmal enttäuscht beiseite. Mit WoW habe ich (auch nach 3,5 Jahren) immer noch wesentlich mehr Spass und da funktioniert alles so, wie es sollte.



Englische Installation:

Spiel auf englischen Servern = Englische Questbeschreibung, englische Items.
Ist so beabsichtigt, wenn man auf DE Server spielt, auch alles DE ist. Kommt von DAoC her und wurde in WAR übernommen.
Wichtig ist, dass der Sound + Interface englisch ist.


WoW 3,5 Jahre:

Klar läuft ein Spiel stabiler, wenn es länger läuft. Man hat ja auch mehr Zeit um Fehler auszubasteln. WAR ist erst ein paar Tage alt.
Aber selbst nach 4 Jahren können noch grobe Fehler passieren. Ich zähle mal ein paar "Animationsfehler" auf, weil du ja auch diese genannt hast:
Kleinere Schultern bei Orcs, falsches Halten von Faustwaffen bei Untoten. Einfach so und nach einem Patch.

Aber nach 10 Minuten kann man eine objektive Meinung darüber schließen...


----------



## Shintuargar (22. September 2008)

@Salute

Ich rege mich auch in WoW darüber auf, wenn meine Mitspieler die einfachsten Dinge nicht kapieren. Es geht mir nicht darum, dass der Schattenpriester im Ernstfall mal mitheilen sollte oder dergleichen. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wenn aber im AdS alles wie irre in die Mitte rennt, während der Gegner 3 Basen hält, dann kann ich nicht an mich halten. Ebensowenig, wenn alles auf den Krieger draufrotzt und der nach 20 Minuten immer noch steht und alles auseinandergenommen hat und die Leute nach dem Respawn immer noch auf den schlagen/casten. Da könnte man doch langsam mal auf die Idee kommen, dass der geheilt wird und die Heiler unter Druck setzen. Nur zwei Beispiele...

Eben das habe ich bisher überwiegend in WAR erlebt. Wozu also wechseln? Wozu 2x Monatsgebühren bezahlen? Läuft es allerdings so wie gestern, dann ist das völlig ok. Und nicht nur, weil wir gewonnen haben, sondern weil jeder versucht hat seiner Aufgabe nachzukommen. Sonst war es schlimmer als es je ein WoW-Random BG je sein könnte.

Vielleicht sehe ich das auch falsch, in WoW haben manche noch die "Entschuldigung", dass sie eigentlich PvE Spieler sind und aus Spaß oder wegen den Items (die ihnen im PvE wenig bringen) in die BG's gehen. In WAR, einem PvP-Spiel, erwarte ich jedoch etwas anderes. Ich überlege schließlich auch, wie ich mich nützlich machen kann und haue meine Pfeile nicht sinnlos auf einen Tank. Ich habe sicherlich noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft. Das erwarte ich auch von niemanden in der jungen Geschichte des Spiels. Grundlegende Dinge jedoch, die sollten auch in der jetzigen Phase des Spiel da sein.


----------



## Mekhet (22. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Salute
> 
> Ich rege mich auch in WoW darüber auf, wenn meine Mitspieler die einfachsten Dinge nicht kapieren. Es geht mir nicht darum, dass der Schattenpriester im Ernstfall mal mitheilen sollte oder dergleichen. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wenn aber im AdS alles wie irre in die Mitte rennt, während der Gegner 3 Basen hält, dann kann ich nicht an mich halten. Ebensowenig, wenn alles auf den Krieger draufrotzt und der nach 20 Minuten immer noch steht und alles auseinandergenommen hat und die Leute nach dem Respawn immer noch auf den schlagen/casten. Da könnte man doch langsam mal auf die Idee kommen, dass der geheilt wird und die Heiler unter Druck setzen. Nur zwei Beispiele...
> 
> ...




Na, nicht aufregen, es ist ein spiel und es soll Spaß mchen, nciht Blutdruck erhöhen.

Dann denke ich, müßen wir dem Spiel noch Zeit geben.
Die Leute müssen erst lernen mit den entsprechenden Klassen umzugehen, dann müssen wir warten, bis jeder "seine" Klasse gefunden hat und jeder seine Seite gefunden hat.
ich glaube nämlich, dass noch viele durch die welt rennen und noch nciht bei ihrer "Lieblingsklasse" angekommen sind und auch die Verhältnisse von Ordnung und Zerstörung, werden sich noch angleichen.
Wir sollten jedenfalls nicht den Fehler machen und das spiel nach einer Woche schon zu verdammen, oder tot zu sprechen.

Die Spieler in WoW waren damals genauso blöde, wie sie es jetzt zum Beginn von WAR sind.
WoW wurde von so vielen patches durchzogen, dass ich sie nach 3,5 jahren nicht mehr zählen möchte, das wird bei WAR wohl auch so werden.
Ich habe in WoW gefühlte 1Millionen Bugs erlebt und gefühlte 1 Millionen wurden behoben, das wird in WAR auch so sein.
Man muß dem Spiel nur die Chance und vor allem die Zeit lassen.

Ich kann doch nciht scheiß WoW mit scheiß WAR vergleichen und verurteilen, wo das 2 unterschiedliche Generationen sind.

ich mach doch ein Baby auch nicht an, weil es mit 7 Tagen noch keine Zähne hat und selbstständig kauen kann.

Also abwarten und gucken, was kommt und wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## hansi79 (22. September 2008)

Mann sollte sowieso WAR nicht mit WOW vergleichen da WOW über drei Jahre auf dem Markt ist. @David 10Mil. Spieler^^ zieh mal die Golfarmer und die Chinesischen Gamecenter ab und diejenigen die drei Accounts und mehr haben dann wirst du feststellen das Sie weltweit nicht mehr als 4Mil. Spieler haben, wenn es hochkommt.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> ich mach doch ein Baby auch nicht an, weil es mit 7 Tagen noch keine Zähne hat und selbstständig kauen kann.


WAR ein Baby ohne Zähne ... obwohl ich den Satz hasse: mmd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser hätt' ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Was redet ihr da immer von "WoW hat einen Standard gesetzt" ? So ein Käse...

WoW hat einen Standard gesetzt das stimmt. Den Standard für den absoluten Massenmarkt. Ein Spiel für jung und alt, Mann und Frau, schlau und dumm...

Das ist aber nicht der Standard den WAR anstrebt kapiert das doch endlich mal....
Dann hat WAR halt nur 200k Spieler und ? Hindert mich das irgendwie am spielen ? Gibt es ein Virus, der WAR von der Festplatte löscht, sobald die Spielerzahl unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt ? Hab ich weniger Spass am Spiel, wenn es nur 10 statt 100 Servern gibt ? Gibt es irgendwo ein Gesetz, wo steht wie viel Spieler ein MMO haben muss ? 

Wenn ihr irgendeine der Fragen mit "JA" beantworten könnt seid ihr nicht mehr ganz dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns so einen Standard gäbe, frage ich mich wieso immer wieder neue Konzepte auftauchen wie Tabula Rasa, Age of Conan (Kampfsystem), EVE usw.


----------



## Efgrib (22. September 2008)

mein  gott stancer war zielt aber sowas von auf den massenmarkt, werd mal wach junge so rosa kann doch keine brille sein


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Allein schon dadurch, dass WAR Krieg und Biersaufen dermaßen stark thematisiert spricht es sicher nicht jeden an.

WAR ist zwar für eine größere Masse als z.b. Daoc gemacht aber es hat definitiv bei weitem eine nicht so große Zielgruppe wie WoW !!

WAR ist für Spieler die PvP/RvR mögen und das sind normalerweise weniger als die, die PvE mögen !


----------



## Slam (22. September 2008)

Cowboy schrieb:


> Ich finds genauso langweilig wie die meisten anderen MMOS auch. Langweiliges "Kampfsystem", das jegliche Kriegsstimmung oder Intensität von vorne abwürgt, die Quests sind absolut beliebeig, von den meisten weiss man nach 2 Minuten(wenn man sich den Text überhaupt durchgelesen hat) nichts mehr und erledigt sie eben zufällig oder bestenfalls nebenbei. Ein groß angekündigtes PVP System, in dem der Spielerskill Null zählt, sondern nur die online-Zeit, Klasse...
> Meiner Meinung nach wurde hier die wahrscheinlich geilste Fantasy-Lizenz für einen absolut belanglosen 0815-WOW-Klon verschleudert, sehr schade!
> ...wenn du aber nur "irgendein MMO" suchst, und WOW eigentlich auch das coolste Spiel aller Zeiten ist, greif zu!




So sieht es aus, hast vollkommen Recht!


----------



## abszu (22. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was redet ihr da immer von "WoW hat einen Standard gesetzt" ? So ein Käse...
> 
> WoW hat einen Standard gesetzt das stimmt. Den Standard für den absoluten Massenmarkt. Ein Spiel für jung und alt, Mann und Frau, schlau und dumm...
> 
> ...



Frage: "Gibt es ein Virus, der WAR von der Festplatte löscht, sobald die Spielerzahl unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt ?"

Antwort: JA.

Frage: "Gibt es irgendwo ein Gesetz, wo steht wie viel Spieler ein MMO haben muss ?"

Antwort: JA.


Bin ich nun bekloppt? Ich denke nicht. Natürlich hängen beide miteinander zusammen,  der "Virus", der dein WAR unbrauchbar machen kann, das "Gesetz" über die Mindestzahl von Spielern, beides lässt sich mit einem Wort zusammenfassen: Wirtschaftlichkeit. So ein Spiel kostet Geld! Einen irren, riesigen, gewaltigen Haufen Geld! Serverwartung, Weiterentwicklung des Games, Addons etc., all das ist ein teures Hobby! Obendrein müssen die Kosten eingespielt werden, welche das Spiel bis zur Erstveröffentlichung verursacht hat. Geh ausserdem davon aus, daß EA als Publisher ganz andere Maßstäbe anlegt an das Ergebnis eines Spiels, als es kleinere Publisher tun. Sollte WAR nur sehr wenig Gewinn abwerfen, wird dort ganz schnell die Weiterentwicklung extrem runtergefahren oder gar eingestellt, sollte WAR gar in die Minuszone rutschen, können nach einer gewissen Karenzzeit ganz fix die Server ausgehen, bis auf einen kleinen "Free to play" Rest. 

Nein, ich will kein Menetekel an die Wand malen, aber eins klarmachen: Spiele wie WoW oder WAR leben und sterben durch den Massenerfolg, eine kleine 200k-Spieler-Nische bringt abgesehen von einem kleinen Trüppchen Hardcore-Fans für niemandem was.


----------



## Müllermilch (22. September 2008)

WoW darf sich warm anziehen......es ist richtig richtig geil zu spielen =D klar muss hier und da noch was ausgebessert werden,aber im großen und ganzen ist es bereits jetzt,super spielbar!

DANKE GOA,DANKE MYTHIK


----------



## crewean (22. September 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Hi Leute, da ich immer noch unschlüssig bin ob ich wirklich mit WAR anfangen möchte, würde ich mir gern zuerst eure Meinung dazu anhören.
> Entspricht WAR eurerern Erwartungen? Seit ihr zufrieden so wie es im moment ist? Macht das PvP auch wirklich Spaß? Gefällt euch die Optik?




also ich bin enttäuscht von war. Dachte mir eig. ich komm von wow los und fang mal was neues an , aber naja, war hat einfach nicht meine erwartungen erfüllt, nicht im geringsten, mir gefällt sogar die grafik nicht sonderlich gut...aber jedem das seine, ich denke das für den ein oder anderen spieler doch was dabei ist . Ausprobieren kann mans ja.


----------



## diesirea (22. September 2008)

mmh WAR is im pvp ziemlich gut  (was ich in wow immer vermisst habe einfach ma inne umkäpfte stadt und draufprügeln^^)

aber mir persönlich sind die paar innies (sofern es welche gibt die unter lvl 40 spielbar sind) zu wenig. 

wir machen es so ihr schnekt mir 1 milliarde € und ich kauf blizz und mythic auf  dann lass ich die spiele zusammen legen (natürlich nur die stärken  schliesslich währe es blödsinnig wenn die innies aus WAR und pvp aus WoW drinne währe^^)

das fänd ich toll und von dem rest kauf ich mir ein schokoeis   

und ja ich weis WAR ist noch ziemlich am anfang und man muss dem zeit geben  ich bin sicher das es noch ganz groß wird  Xd


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Häh ? Kein Spielskill nur Onlinezeit ??? Reden wir über WoW oder WAR ?

Also es ist in einem MMO logischerweise immer von Vorteil mehr Spielzeit auf dem Buckel zu haben. Das ist in jedem MMO so. In WoW isses richtig extrem durch die Itemspirale. Nur in WAR gibt es diese Spirale nicht und Items haben nicht so eine Bedeutung. Sprich man hat auch als frischer 40er eine Chance gegen einen 40er mit RR30 !

Dazu sind die RvR Kämpfe recht komplex, sofern man als Gruppe spielt. Solo sind sie logischerweise recht stupide, da man sich nur auf "Next Target - Nuke" beschränkt.

Aber allein schon was ein Tank in einem RvR Kampf machen muss ist sehr komplex. Also in unserer Gildengruppe hab ich als Schwertmeister die Aufgabe die Heiler zu schützen. Das ist gar nicht mal so einfach. Es stehen ne Menge Fähigkeiten dazu zur Verfügung die geschickt eingesetzt werden müssen. Jemand der keine Ahnung hat wird wohl kaum in der Lage sein dieser Aufgabe nach zu kommen. Spielskill ist vor allem erforderlich !!


----------



## Zarintosch (22. September 2008)

tja, was kann man schon von einem game erwarten aus dem kurz vor der veröffentlichung mal eben 4 hauptstädte und charakterklassen entfernt werden? und welches zudem eine grafik technisch von vorgestern aufweist? mit sicherheit kein so spassiges game wie war zu guter letzt geworden ist! ich bin wirklich überrascht was für einen spass ich hier habe. und ich habe bisher wow/hdro oder wow/aoc parallel gezockt. wenn war das hält was es bisher verspricht (bin erst lvl 9), vor allem im endgame, dann wird dieses spiel mein favorit unter den mir bekannten mmorpgs. zumindest für die ersten lvls ist es das schon.  pvp und pve werden auf intelligente weise verknüpft, gruppenspiel wird gefördert, man kann aber auch jederzeit wunderbar alleine zocken wenn man will, nur wirds dann auf die dauer ähnlich langweilig wie bei der konkurrenz, aoc und hdro haben im solospiel sogar deutlich die nase vorn. die grafik ist technisch jetzt schon veraltet, aber ähnlich wie in wow trotzdem sehr stimmungsvoll, das szenario des warhammer-universums ist für mich ohnehin über jeden zweifel erhaben, obwohl kein 40k :-( und was bugs angeht ist es bisher wohl der fehlerfreiste start den ich erlebt habe, oder kommts mir nur so vor? nur lags und warteschlangen sind mir bisher wirklich unangenehm aufgefallen. hier und da scheinen die animationen beim pullen vielleicht noch buggy zu sein (oder das kommt wegen den lags) aber ich wurde bisher noch nie beim spielen beeinträchtigt wie beim lootbug von wow damals oder beim "durch den boden fallen" eines aoc. 

mal schauen wie das mit den instanzen und dem endgame noch so wird aber bisher: klare kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Ollivan (22. September 2008)

[x] Es ist gut, aber es gibt noch einiges zu verbessern.

Ich finde es bitter, wie ihr euch gegenseitig zuflamed 'Ohh das Spiel ist der Flop des Jahres WoW ist eh das allerbeste Spiel und hat ja eigentlich auch das MMO-Genre erfunden! Außerdem liebe ich diese Epixx! - Neeein WAR ist der Oberhammer! *kotzwürg* WoW, wer den Scheiss noch spielt sollte gleich nach China ziehn'*... Ich finde jeder sollte das spielen, was ihm am besten liegt und Spaß macht. Langsam verlier ich den Glauben an diese 'erwachsene' WAR-Community...

Und an den TE: Am besten, du siehst es dir selbst an. wenn dir PvP mehr liegt, kommst du bei WAR in jedem Fall auf deine Kosten. Ich persönlich habe damit endlich wieder ein MMO gefunden, mit dem ich mir einige Abende versüßen kann.

Grüßle Ollivan

*Ja, das ganze istn bisschen übertrieben.. aber das ist doch die Botschaft, oder?


----------



## da_lolo (22. September 2008)

Ich stimm Ollivan vollkommen zu... 
Was bringt es euch andren zu sagen das sie anscheinend ein "scheiß-spiel" spielen, egal von welcher seite aus?
werdet erwachsen und tolerant...
lg da_lolo


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

> Ich finde es bitter, wie ihr euch gegenseitig zuflamed 'Ohh das Spiel ist der Flop des Jahres WoW ist eh das allerbeste Spiel und hat ja eigentlich auch das MMO-Genre erfunden! Außerdem liebe ich diese Epixx! - Neeein WAR ist der Oberhammer! *kotzwürg* WoW, wer den Scheiss noch spielt sollte gleich nach China ziehn'*... Ich finde jeder sollte das spielen, was ihm am besten liegt und Spaß macht. Langsam verlier ich den Glauben an diese 'erwachsene' WAR-Community...



Das unterschreibe ich.
Ich verstehe nicht, was diese Diskussion soll. Ich habe WoW gespielt, nicht weil es Marktführer war oder gerade "das beste" war/ist, sondern weil es mir Spaß gemacht hat. Aus dem gleichen Grund habe ich mit AoC aufgehört - es hat mir _keinen_ Spaß gemacht. Jetzt spiele ich WAR, weil es mir _mehr_ Spaß macht als WoW.
Wenn ihr schon unbedingt vergleichen müsst, dann bleibt doch wenigstens objektiv. Oder, wenn ihr dazu nicht in der Lage seid, lasst es ganz bleiben.
Jedem was er spielen will.

Ich bin für das Schließen dieses Threads, da solche Themen grundsätzlich zu Flames führen. Flames, die kein Mensch braucht, weil es sich nur um Spiele handelt.
Um Himmels Willen, lest ihr eigentlich, was ihr da schreibt? Ersetzt mal WoW und WAR mit politischen Richtungen - wenn es darum ginge, hätten wir schon lange tatsächlich Krieg!

Ich kann mir kaum etwas nebensächlicheres Vorstellen.

A: Fußball ist viel besser als Basketball! 
B: Nein, ist es nicht!
C: Ihr habt beide keine Ahnung, Leichtathletik roxx!
A/B: Oppe Mule!
D: Niemals! C hat voll Recht, und A auch!
A/B/C/D: *batsch, prügel, schlag, mosch*
E: Was zur Hölle...


----------



## DaMeep (22. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Frage: "Gibt es ein Virus, der WAR von der Festplatte löscht, sobald die Spielerzahl unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt ?"
> 
> Antwort: JA.
> 
> ...



Die Entwicklungskosten sollten schon wieder durch den reinen verkauf des Spiels wieder reingekommen sein . 
Wichtig ist , wie du selber schreibst , dass das Spiel gewinne durch Abonenten abwirft . Und da wird WAR nicht teurer als jedes andere MMO sein , also wird auch für WAR eine kleinere Fanbase ausreichen ( so wie es auch schon bei DAoC war und jezt bei HDRO auch ist ) . Und EA wird einen teufel tun und ein spiel einstellen das gewinne abwirft . Schau dir doch mal HDRO an , das hat eine kleine Fanbase und bekommt patches die andere Hersteller als AddOn verkaufen würden . Da ist Codemasters Publisher , würde sich das nicht rechnen währen die Server ganz schnell dicht . 
Sicher erhofft sich jeder publisher einen erfolg der zumindes an WoW herran reicht , aber erwarten kann das keiner und das werden die publisher auch nicht tun . 

WoW ist ein phänomen das sich auch nie wieder wiederholen wird . Blizz war genau zur richtigen Zeit da um ein Massentaugliches MMO zu bringen . 

Wie erfolgreich WAR sein wird muß sich noch zeigen . Aber um die zukunft von WAR muß man sich wohl keine sorgen machen .


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> WoW hat mehr als 10 Mio. aktive Spieler, das Spiel wird sich mindestens noch so lang halten wie WAR, wenn nicht sogar länger.
> Dazu die ganzen anderen Accounts. Blizzard hat so viele Spieler, dass sie das Release von WAR nicht mal kümmern musste - haben sie doch selbst gesagt.
> Und ja, für jeden "Flame" / jeden Post mit objektiver Meinung kriege ich von Blizzard 2 Epixxx.


jaja , deswegen plant blizzard schon seit längerem ein neues MMORPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzard ist selbst klar das das Grundgerüst von WoW nicht mehr so lange mithalten kann.
Wenn Blizzard sagt das ihnen ein Verlust von 10mio acc (stark übertrieben zur verdeutlichung) nichts ausmacht, dann glaubst du das auch? Es ist egal wie groß die Konkurrenz am Anfang ist, sie ist dennoch ein Konkurrent. Nicht zuletzt hat Blizzard wegen WAR ein paar features in Wotlk eingebaut die auch WAR hat.


----------



## abszu (22. September 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Und EA wird einen teufel tun und ein spiel einstellen das gewinne abwirft . Schau dir doch mal HDRO an , das hat eine kleine Fanbase und bekommt patches die andere Hersteller als AddOn verkaufen würden . Da ist Codemasters Publisher , würde sich das nicht rechnen währen die Server ganz schnell dicht .
> Sicher erhofft sich jeder publisher einen erfolg der zumindes an WoW herran reicht , aber erwarten kann das keiner und das werden die publisher auch nicht tun .



Sowas hängt vom Publisher und seinen Teilhabern ab. Es gibt genug Beispiele, wo Firmen Produktionsstandorte dichtmachen, Produkte eingestellt werden, obwohl sie Gewinn abwerfen, aber eben nicht soviel, wie es die Geldgeber gerne hätten.




> Wie erfolgreich WAR sein wird muß sich noch zeigen . Aber um die zukunft von WAR muß man sich wohl keine sorgen machen .



Hinter WAR steht EA. Es gibt in der Gamesbranche kaum einen grösseren Grund, sich Sorgen zu machen, als diesem Geldhai in die Hände zu fallen.  Die haben schon ganze Studios eingestampft OHNE wirklichen Grund, einfach aufgrund sogenannter "Firmenstrategie"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrutin (22. September 2008)

Ich kann mich auch grad nicht entscheiden was ich spielen soll, WoW oder War!

Was ich an WAR beschissen finde ist dass kaum Leben im Spiel ist, keine Chats oder so.
Ich bin auch in keiner Gilde oder sehe welche die suchen, man rennt eig alleine und hilflos rum.
Zweitens sehen die Gegner auf gewisser Distanz aus wie aus "Turtles in Time" aufm SNES !
Ekelhaft!

WoW soll das RvR einführen + Burgen + EP durch PvP und ich hätte alles was ich brauche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann, man wird sehen..

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

> Was ich an WAR beschissen finde ist dass kaum Leben im Spiel ist, keine Chats oder so.
> Ich bin auch in keiner Gilde oder sehe welche die suchen, man rennt eig alleine und hilflos rum.
> Zweitens sehen die Gegner auf gewisser Distanz aus wie aus "Turtles in Time" aufm SNES !
> Ekelhaft!


- Keine Chats liegt daran, dass der Großteil der Leute sich nicht damit beschäftigt, wie man chattet. Ich persönlich empfinde es derzeit sogar als sehr angenehm, nicht ständig das sinnlose Gesabbel von Níght$hâdówd€ath lesen zu müssen.

- Ich bin auch in keiner Gilde und trotzdem hab ich Spaß - alleine herumzulaufen muss man in WAR nicht einmal, dafür gibt es den lustigen Button unterhalb des Charfensters, mit dem man nach offenen Gruppen suchen kann. Da hab ich auch schon als Solist ein paar nette Leute kennengelernt. Einfach mal mit den Tipps befassen, die eingeblendet werden.

- Ich verstehe nicht, was für ein Problem die Leute mit dieser Art, entfernte Dinge darzustellen, haben. Einmal davon abgesehen, dass auch in der echten Welt, je weiter etwas von dir entfernt ist, du nicht alle Einzelheiten von Bewegungen erkennen kannst - denn das wäre eine ziemlich lahme Ausrede für das "Gehäcksel" der Animationen - sorgt es für ein flüssigeres Gameplay. Es hat daher auch taktischen Sinn: Du erkennst (feindliche) Spieler von wesentlich größerer Entfernung als bei manch einem Spiel, wo alle Animationen flüssig dargestellt werden. Irgendwo muss die Performance ja herkommen.

Das soll keine Verteidigung darstellen, sondern meine Sicht der Dinge. "Mosch' mich nich'!"


----------



## Nigrutin (22. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> - Keine Chats liegt daran, dass der Großteil der Leute sich nicht damit beschäftigt, wie man chattet. Ich persönlich empfinde es derzeit sogar als sehr angenehm, nicht ständig das sinnlose Gesabbel von Níght$hâdówd€ath lesen zu müssen.
> 
> - Ich bin auch in keiner Gilde und trotzdem hab ich Spaß - alleine herumzulaufen muss man in WAR nicht einmal, dafür gibt es den lustigen Button unterhalb des Charfensters, mit dem man nach offenen Gruppen suchen kann. Da hab ich auch schon als Solist ein paar nette Leute kennengelernt. Einfach mal mit den Tipps befassen, die eingeblendet werden.
> 
> ...



> Wenn ich in einer Gruppe bin und /p was schreibe bin ich meist der einzige man kriegt kaum Antworten!

Und ferner geht es nicht um die Einzelheiten der Bewegung, es sieht einfach nur grottenschlecht aus, als wäre meine Hardware zu lahm! 
Wenn ein Gegner der 10 Meter von mir weg steht ruckelt und brazzelt, als wäre es n Pixelhaufen, hab ich da drauf keine Lust. Das sieht Scheisse aus.

Jeder hat andere Ansichten du sagst es...


----------



## Bawagrog (22. September 2008)

Finde es super! Aber ich merke, dass es mich nicht so fesselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so.


----------



## MagicT (22. September 2008)

Lesen der Kommentare ist eigentlich immer sehr amüsant, aber diesmal muss ich was selber schreiben ....


ob nun WoW oder WAR oder was auch immer ... der eine sammelt Briefmarken der nächste lässt seine kohle in der Kneipe es is immer geschmacksache ... nur ein Kommentar bleibt mir zu WAR leider nicht erspart ... für fast 4 (Vier) Jahre Verspätung ... sorry es ist zu dünn und ich hab während der Beta schon wieder aufgehört ....


----------



## Nigrutin (22. September 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Finde es super! Aber ich merke, dass es mich nicht so fesselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

TOP


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Also das der Chat tot ist, ist wohl kaum etwas, was man Mythic vorwerfen kann, denn das liegt ja wohl an den Spielern.

Übrigens : EA betreibt sogar noch Server für Ultima Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Nigrutin schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn ich in einer Gruppe bin und /p was schreibe bin ich meist der einzige man kriegt kaum Antworten!
> 
> Und ferner geht es nicht um die Einzelheiten der Bewegung, es sieht einfach nur grottenschlecht aus, als wäre meine Hardware zu lahm!
> Wenn ein Gegner der 10 Meter von mir weg steht ruckelt und brazzelt, als wäre es n Pixelhaufen, hab ich da drauf keine Lust. Das sieht Scheisse aus.
> ...


Naja, die meisten wissen nicht einmal, dass man sich per /gr oder /p in der Gruppe unterhalten kann. Was ich als sehr merkwürdig empfinde. Nur wie gesagt, da habe ich offenbar positivere Erfahrungen gemacht als du. Manche gehen auch bloß in Gruppen, damit sie mehr XP oder Einfluss abbekommen. Trotzdem habe ich es bisher als leichter empfunden, mit anderen in Kontakt zu treten als in anderen Spielen.
Mir kam es bisher im allgemeinen wesentlich lockerer vor.

Nun, zum Thema Grafik sage ich dann nichts mehr. Mir ist es halt lieber, wenn es ein wenig ruckelt und ich schangelige Bodentexturen habe (die es auch in anderen Spielen gibt), als quietschbunte Gebäude, die jeder Physik trotzen und barbielila Rüstungsteilen, die ich nicht einmal umfärben kann. Was ärgerlich ist, wenn das Item richtig gut ist und mein Char mir fast schon peinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ändert nur mMn nichts am Spiel selbst. UO hatte auch ne Scheißgrafik und hat einen Heidenspaß gemacht.
Apropos: Inzwischen ist nicht nur UO legal auf Freeshards spielbar, sondern auch DAoC. Uthgard müsste wohl der größte deutsche Freeshard sein. Mal reingucken, macht immer noch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cowboy Joe (22. September 2008)

Dead206 schrieb:


> Ähmmm lol ... Inwiefern hat bitte die Onlinezeit was mit dem PvP zu tun? Das musst du uns mal erklären?
> Ob ich nun 10 Stunden gespielt habe oder 50 Stunden. Ich habe es immer mit gleichwertigen Gegnern zu tun.


Das muss ich echt erklären? A-l-s-o : Es kommt nicht darauf an wie schnell Du reagierst, ausweichst, parierst etc -wie zB in TES oder Gothic (oder Spellborn um bei MMOS zu bleiben) -
sondern wieviel Zeit du hast um zu spielen! Das ist genau der gleiche langweilige Schrott wie in allen anderen MMOS auch!



Dead206 schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja und die Kriegsstimmung ist ja wohl top. Sobald man in das Spiel kommt wird man direkt mit am Krieg beteiligt, überall sieht man die Auswirkungen der Kämpfe und hinter jeder Ecke kämpfen die Völker gegeneinander. Und von der Kreigsstimmung die einen überkommt wenn ein man Keep angreift/verteidigt brauch ich erst gar nicht zu sprechen.



Geschmackssache, ich hab Tabula Rasa in der Beta gespielt und damn, das war Kriegsstimmung! War ist wenn überhaupt Schellen verteilen aber niemals Krieg!
Im Übrigen find ich's auch schwer lächerlich, wie sich die beiden Lager hier bekriegen. WOW und WAR sind sich so ähnlich wie keine zwei anderen Spiele! Hat schon seinen Grund, wenn die WAR-Entwickler von den tollen quests in WOW sprechen oder davon, daß BC die Messlatte nochmal um einiges höher gelegt hat - was ja auch der Grund für die letzte Verschiebung war...
Klar is WAR das Original und das Universum eh unvergleichlich - schon gar nicht mit Azeroth, das ist einfach...ohne Worte - aber von Spielprinzip,Gameplay,Aufmachung und Quests sind beide Spiele eineiige Zwillinge!


----------



## Nigrutin (22. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten wissen nicht einmal, dass man sich per /gr oder /p in der Gruppe unterhalten kann. Was ich als sehr merkwürdig empfinde. Nur wie gesagt, da habe ich offenbar positivere Erfahrungen gemacht als du. Manche gehen auch bloß in Gruppen, damit sie mehr XP oder Einfluss abbekommen. Trotzdem habe ich es bisher als leichter empfunden, mit anderen in Kontakt zu treten als in anderen Spielen.
> Mir kam es bisher wesentlich lockerer vor.
> 
> Nun, zum Thema Grafik sage ich dann nichts mehr. Mir ist es halt lieber, wenn es ein wenig ruckelt und ich schangelige Bodentexturen habe (die es auch in anderen Spielen gibt), als quietschbunte Gebäude, die jeder Physik trotzen und barbielila Rüstungsteilen, die ich nicht einmal umfärben kann. Was ärgerlich ist, wenn das Item richtig gut ist und mein Char mir fast schon peinlich ist
> ...



Ich finde die WoW Grafik ned schlimm, wenn ich eine reelle Grafik will geh ich in den Wald... RL !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (22. September 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> ist mal was anderes.
> Aber am 13.11. bin ich wieder bei Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chunthoor (22. September 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel verdammt gelungen, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Dazu sind noch zu viele Kinderkrankheiten vorhanden. Aber das Potenzial von WAR ist unglaublich hoch und es wird in der nächsten Zeit definitiv noch besser werden.
Persönlich finde ich es besser als WoW, weil mir die Welt und die dazu gehörige Hintergrundstory um weiten besser gefällt. Und weil ich das als Begründung besser finde, als endlos über das für und wieder der jeweiligen spielerischen Eigenarten zu streiten.
Aber es ist mit WAR wie mit allem im Leben ... wenn man sich auf die Meinungen dritter verlässt, dann wird man sich nie eine eigene bilden. Also probier es einfach aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taribar (22. September 2008)

Nigrutin schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch grad nicht entscheiden was ich spielen soll, WoW oder War!
> 
> Was ich an WAR beschissen finde ist dass kaum Leben im Spiel ist, keine Chats oder so.
> Ich bin auch in keiner Gilde oder sehe welche die suchen, man rennt eig alleine und hilflos rum.
> ...




Wenn Blizzard das macht bin ich weg


----------



## Doohan (22. September 2008)

Ich bin total enttäuscht von dem Spiel. Ich hatte mir echt viel erhofft aber frage mich ernsthaft was Mythic 2 oder 3 Jahre gemacht hat

Ich habe bis zum Release von WoW - DAoC gespielt und fand das sehr gut bis auf ToA. 

PvM ist in War so gut wie nicht vorhanden, man rennt mit steigendem Level von einem "Schlauch" in den nächsten und hält sich stundenlang in Szenarien auf um Ruf zu farmen. Dungeons wie Spindelhalla und Co bei DAoC gibt es anscheinend nicht.

Die Chars sehen alle gleich aus, gibt ja nicht mal Rüstung für die Beine einzeln. Als Loot droppen pausenlos nur irgendwelche Samenkörner und noch mehr Crap, Berufe sprechen mich mal gar nicht an. Die Spielwelt wirkt irgendwie tot, Interaktion zwischen den Spielern ist quasi nicht vorhanden usw. usw.

Das hätte wirklich toll werden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber so kann man das knicken.

Ich akzeptiere natürlich auch andere Meinungen, für mich ist das Spiel quasi schon gestorben bevor es richtig angefangen hat...


----------



## warhammerfanboy (22. September 2008)

WAR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKTTTTT
TTTTTTT





WOW IS SCHROTT MAN DORT KOMM ICH MIR VOR WIE AUF SONER MAP MIT SCHROTT TEXTUREN UND AUFGEKLATSCHTEN MOBS DIE UMHER SCHAUKELN UND DRAUF GEWARTET WERDEN SINNLOSE ABGEFARM ZU WERDEN 

DAS SPIEL MACHT EINEN NUR WEGEN DEN GLÜCKSGEFÜHLEN SPAß WENN MAN EIN NEUES ITEAM HAT


WOW IST SCHROTT






WARRRRRRRRRRRR ROCKKKKKKTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Areson (22. September 2008)

Das mit dem Chat kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Der ist so tot, schlimmer geht es garnicht. Man fargt was in einer Gruppe......nix. Man steht im Kriegslager, um einen rum 15 Leute. Man fragt ob jemand lust hat den Schlachtfeldpunkt, der 100 Meter vom Lager weg ist wieder zu holen.......nix. So langsam fehlen einem sogar schon die "Deine Mudder zieht LKW´s auf DSF" Spammer. Die Comm ist absolut langweilig und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass ihm das so gefällt. Klar ist es auch mal schön, wenn es ruhig ist aber das ist zuviel des Guten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Cowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Klar is WAR das Original und das Universum eh unvergleichlich - schon gar nicht mit Azeroth, das ist einfach...ohne Worte - aber von Spielprinzip,Gameplay,Aufmachung und Quests sind beide Spiele eineiige Zwillinge!


Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Die Ähnlichkeiten sind frappierend, mag sein, wenn sie aber so gleich wären frage ich mich, warum manche WAR- und WoWFanbois sich das Maul zerreißen. Einmal davon abgesehen müsste ich selbst, als normaler, freidenkender Spieler doch die Beobachtung gemacht haben, dass WAR denselben Effekt bzw. dieselben Spielgefühle bei mir hervorrufen müsste wie WoW - oder wenigstens dieselben Interessen inGame.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Für mich selbst sprechend: Auch wenn ich einige Ähnlichkeiten feststelle, ist das Spielempfinden an sich ein völlig anderes.
Der Hype um WAR ist vorbei, und deinem Argument zufolge müsste ich dann jetzt genau dasselbe erleben wie in WoW - was ich nicht tue.



			
				Nigrutin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die WoW Grafik ned schlimm, wenn ich eine reelle Grafik will geh ich in den Wald... RL !


Ich meinte damit nicht, dass WAR reale Grafik darstellt oder das möchte. Aber sie ist etwas, nunja, ernster als WoW. Ich gestehe, dass der Comicstil seinen Reiz hat, aber mir persönlich ist er schlichtweg zu, nun, knatschbunt. Das ist der Aspekt, um den es mir ging.



			
				zergerus schrieb:
			
		

> Webi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war, glaube ich, der gehaltvollste Kommentar des Threads.
Ich mag seine Meinung auch nicht, da er sie mit einem Zunge-rausstreckenden Smiley versehen hat, was auf mich wie Häme wirkt - wofür ich kein Verständnis habe. Der Smiley drückt eine Meinung aus, die WAR als minderwertiger darstellt.
Aber da ich nicht glaube, dass dies seine Intention in diesem Post war, sondern bloß, dass er bald wieder WoW spielt...und es mir völlig egal ist, wer wann zu welchem Spiel aus welchem Grund wechselt, überlese ich ihn einfach.

edit: Ich nehme letzteres zurück, nachdem ich den Post von warhammerfanboy "überlesen" musste. No hard feelings, zergerus.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Doohan schrieb:


> Ich bin total enttäuscht von dem Spiel. Ich hatte mir echt viel erhofft aber frage mich ernsthaft was Mythic 2 oder 3 Jahre gemacht hat
> 
> Ich habe bis zum Release von WoW - DAoC gespielt und fand das sehr gut bis auf ToA.
> 
> ...



Soso, weil es keinen Beinslot im Charakter gibt sehen alle Chars gleich aus ? Logik ? Wenn dein Char wie die anderen aussieht, dann ändere es !!! In WAR hat man die Möglichkeit dazu mit Farben oder Trophäen und dass es keine "Standard-Items" gibt mit denen irgendwann jeder rumrennt, wie die Sets aus WoW

@Warhammerfanboy : So bescheuert wie du bist, hast du WAR vermutlich noch nicht mal gespielt !!!


----------



## Eberhart (22. September 2008)

WAR ist zum jetzigen Standpunkt für mich fast Perfekt. Noch ein paar Patch abwarten und dann ist WAR schwer zu stoppen^^


----------



## kentiko (22. September 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was sich einige Leute von dem Spiel versprechen.

Es ist jetzt seit ein paar Tagen draußen und es gibt immens viele Sachen die erstmal erkundet werden müssen.
Das pendelt sich schon noch ein, ein MMORPG ist immer nur so gut wie die Spieler die es spielen, in 2-3 Wochen werdet ihr die "Chatprobleme" nicht mehr haben...

Wer erwartet hat ein perfektes Spiel zum 18.09. auf den Tisch gelegt zu bekommen der sollte vielleicht doch wieder zu WoW wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds super.


----------



## Nigrutin (22. September 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> WAR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKTTTTT
> TTTTTTT
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verachte dich, sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (22. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Soso, weil es keinen Beinslot im Charakter gibt sehen alle Chars gleich aus ? Logik ? Wenn dein Char wie die anderen aussieht, dann ändere es !!! In WAR hat man die Möglichkeit dazu mit Farben oder Trophäen und dass es keine "Standard-Items" gibt mit denen irgendwann jeder rumrennt, wie die Sets aus WoW



Das ist aber wirklich so , im PvP denkt man schon teilweise an Clonewars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mir meine Robe auch umgefärbt ( 2 Farbig ) damit ich mich etwas abhebe . 
Von den ersten 5 Roben die ich gefunden / gekauft habe sahen 4 erstmal genau gleich aus . 
Das selbe bei den stäben . Bisher habe ich erst 2 models dafür gesehen . Einmal mit stern und einmal mit Halbmond spitze . 
Mein umhang ist einfach nur weiß und lässt sich dummerweise nichtmal umfärben . 
Da fehlt es im low lvl bereich doch an abwechslung .


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Mangelnde Abwechslung? Einfach in das Gebiet einer anderen Paarung reisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal davon abgesehen sehe ich lieber aus wie manch anderer im Spiel, als keine Möglichkeit zu haben mich überhaupt irgendwie abzuheben. Zuletzt rannte mein WoW Schattenpriester mit Gold-Violetten Schulterstücken und einer Knallgrün/Barbielila Hose herum, die geschnitten war als ob sie eigentlich eine menschliche Hexenmeisterin und ihre Sukkubus hätten tragen müssen.
Dann doch lieber Klon sein...


----------



## DaMeep (22. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Mangelnde Abwechslung? Einfach in das Gebiet einer anderen Paarung reisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das bezog sich jezt nur auf die Ausrüstung , da hilft es nix wo anders hinzu reisen . 
Die ausrüstung bleibt ja die selbe . 

Du mußt ja nicht mit einem schlechten beispiel wie WoW kommen , mein stozer Pala mußte da in rosa/lila (was auch immer das darstellen sollte ) rumrennen -.- 

Das macht das PvP aber einfach , man erkennt schon aus großer entfernung an der ausrüstung was für eine klasse da grade kommt .


----------



## Nerdavia (22. September 2008)

farmbot schrieb:


> ich finde.. es is ein "besseres" browsergame  =)
> wow ich komme wiiiiieeder  !





Wie kann man nur so einen Dreck verzapfen....ist auch besser so wenn du wieder zu WoW gehst, glaub mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

